# Das Nicolai und der Steuersatz



## zockerkauk (19. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mir endlich einen Nicolai AM Rahmen gegönnt.     
Da ich nun einen neuen Steuersatz brauche, habe ich mich ein bischen auf der Nicolai-Page schlau gemacht und gelesen, dass die Steuersatz-Mindesteinpresstiefe 22 mm beträgt.
Die meisten Steuersätze haben ja eine Einpresstiefe von ca. 10 mm und ich frage mich jetzt natürlich, ob die geringere Einpresstiefe Auswirkung auf die Garantie hat?      

Bei den meisten Nicolai-Rahmen hier im Forum sind Reset Steuersätze verbaut - mit oben und unten Aluschalen, oben Alu und unten Stahl oder Stahl oben und unten.
Was ist denn nun zu empfehlen und welche Vorteile hat Stahl gegenüber Alu??

Wenn ich mich für einen Reset Steuersatz entscheide, wo könnte ich diesen günstig beziehen?   Vielen Dank für jeden Tipp !!


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Juni 2009)

zockerkauk schrieb:


> und ich frage mich jetzt natürlich, ob die geringere Einpresstiefe Auswirkung auf die Garantie hat?



Wenn Du einen Steuersatz mit weniger Einpresstiefe verbaust, erlischt die Garantie, zumindest für das Steuerrohr.



> Was ist denn nun zu empfehlen und welche Vorteile hat Stahl gegenüber Alu?


Stahl ist in diesem Fall einfach stabiler, allerdings auch deutlich schwerer. Mit einem Steuersatz mit 22mm Einpresstiefe ist schon mehr als auf der sicheren Seite. Selbst bei DH Bikes werden in der Regel Aluschalen mit normaler Einpresstiefe verbaut. Stahlschalen sind da, vor allem beim AM absolut oversized.



> Bei den meisten Nicolai-Rahmen hier im Forum sind Reset Steuersätze verbaut


Als Alternative gibt es noch den Acros AH-07, made in Germany mit P5  Edelstahl Schrägkugellagern ebenfalls aus deutscher Produktion, sehr sauber verarbeitet und klasse Dichtungen. Dazu ist er der leichteste Steuersatz (126g) mit 22mm Einpresstiefe und der Preis mit 70 sehr fair.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6019024&postcount=556


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obim (19. Juni 2009)

Reset und "günstig" (oder das was man sonst so drunter versteht) passen nicht ganz zusammen.
Der Preis ist find ich ok.

Bei meinem HDAL2 hatte ich 2 Aha-Erlebnisse:
1.) die 22mm austreiben ist der Hammer, des geht nur mit gröbster Gewalt & einem ordentlichen Austreiber (z.B. von Cyclus), danach musst du auf jeden Fall das Rohr durchputzen.
2.) die Lager & Dichtungen sind bei Lieferung bereits in den Schalen und waren von mir nicht beschädigungsfrei rauszubekommen. Um beim Einpressen die Lager nicht zu zerstören hab ich mir aus einem Polypropylen Küchenbrett ein Donut gebastelt das ich als Puffer zwischen oberen Lagerschalenrand und Einpressgerät gelegt hab. Ach ja, ich hab die Schalen hintereinander, nicht gleichzeitig eingepresst.


----------



## zockerkauk (20. Juni 2009)

na ja, mit günstig meinte ich ja nicht umsonst, aber wenn man irgendwo einen 10er sparen kann, ist der jagdinstinkt befriedigt

wahrscheinlich verheiratet man die Lagerschalen mit den Rahmen wenn man
sie einschlägt.  

danke schon mal vorab, für die tipp`s


----------



## 525Rainer (20. Juni 2009)

ich hätt noch eine frage. was habt ihr für werkzeug für steuersatz aus und einpressen? ich möcht mir da was gscheites hochwertiges kaufen weil so wie ichs jetzt mach darf ich dem internet nicht erzählen sonst gehts um die welt. krasser freak drischt auf 2000euro rahmen ein.


----------



## dreamdeep (20. Juni 2009)

Ich habe fast nur Cyclus Werkzeug und stehe absolut drauf. Das Preis/Leistungsverhältniss ist der Hammer. Die Sachen sind immer super verarbeitet, alles schön sauber gedrehte/gefräste Geschichten. Alles sehr massiv und Industrie Qualität, da kann sich Parktool ne Ecke von abschneiden.

Fräser:
http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=561

Einpresswerkzeug:
http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=571

Austreiber:
http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=4424

Aufschläger:
http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=550


Habe die ganzen Werkzeuge im Einsatz und würde mir sie mir jederzeit wieder kaufen.


----------



## obim (21. Juni 2009)

schließ mich dreamdeep an, same situation here


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Juni 2009)

Es gibt auch ne Einpressversion die ähnlich wie der von Cyclus und Parktool ist aber nur 50eur kostet, PM an mich

@zockerkauk: wenn du nen Reset steuersatz haben willst dann schreib mir mal ne PM, mache dir nen guten Preis


----------



## kroiterfee (21. Juni 2009)

als aufschläger tuts auch ein altes staubsauger-rohr. 

einpressen lasse ich den steuersatz immer bei meinem local atze.


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. Juni 2009)

Einpresswerkzeug einfach selber bauen. 
Gewindestange und 2 passende Adapter. Muttern dazu und schon fertig.
Staubsaugerrohr geht auch Klasse.


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> als aufschläger tuts auch ein altes staubsauger-rohr.



Stimmt nachdem ich aber schon 2 Staubsaugerrohre auf dem Gewissen habe, habe ich zwecks Haussegen dann doch mal nen Aufschläger gekauft 

Allerdings muss man sagen, dass es mit massiven und schweren Aufschläger nochmal ne ganz andere Geschichte ist, den Konus aufzuschlagen. Es macht einfach Spaß und funktioniert so schnell und reibungslos.

Ähnlich ist das mit der Selbstbaulösung aus Gewindestangen zum einpressen. Nur das dazu das Risiko kommt, sich den Steuersatz oder Lagersitz zu beschädigen bzw. den Steuersatz schräg einzupressen. Der Aufwand und das Risiko steht in keinem Verhältnis zu den 38 die der Cyclus Einpresser kostet. Besonders wenn man in einen 2000 nen 160 Steuersatz einbaut. Mit dem Werkzeug ist der Steuersatz in 2 Minuten eingepresst und das absolut plan und sauber. 

Mit richtigem, qualitativ hochwertigem Werkzeug zu arbeiten, macht einfach Spaß und das Ergebnis stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (21. Juni 2009)

jo. leider taugt der cyclus nicht für 1.5

aber mit gescheitem werkzeug lässt sich super arbeiten. das stimmt. ich hab neulich die pedalen an meinem steinalten speci-rennrad getauscht. und hab mich dort mit einem 15er gabelschlüssel rumgemüht. ergebnis: irgendwann waren der schlüssel schrott und und die pedalmutterkanten waren fast alle rund. 
also schnell zum atzen pedalschlüssel geliehen. einmal angesetzt: bäm pedale ab die da seit 17 jahren drauf waren. war so eins chlüssel von parktool. den benutzt er seit  jahren udn der hatte KEINE abnutzungserscheinungen. den muss ich auch haben!


----------



## wolfi_1 (21. Juni 2009)

Das Austreiben eines Steuersatzes mit 22mm Einpresstiefe ist unabhängig von der Marke Schwerstarbeit ..... egal ob King, Reset oder andere.

Beim nächsten Mal werde ich mal die Methode mit Fön und Trockeneis probieren ... das schein vielversprechend zu sein.

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## wolfi_1 (21. Juni 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich habe fast nur Cyclus Werkzeug und stehe absolut drauf. Das Preis/Leistungsverhältniss ist der Hammer. Die Sachen sind immer super verarbeitet, alles schön sauber gedrehte/gefräste Geschichten. Alles sehr massiv und Industrie Qualität, da kann sich Parktool ne Ecke von abschneiden.
> 
> Fräser:
> http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=561
> ...



Mit Ausnahme der Schneideisen stimme ich dir voll zu !
Bei den Schneideisen bin ich wegen unzureichender Qualität von Cyclus bei VAR gelandet.

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Juni 2009)

Mit dem Fräskopf? Was genau hat denn nicht gepasst? Meiner schneidet immer noch wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## chris12 (22. Juni 2009)

und den ah7 gibts bei netter anfrage auf wunsch sogar eloxiert.

siehe in meinem album.





dreamdeep schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Als Alternative gibt es noch den Acros AH-07, made in Germany mit P5  Edelstahl Schrägkugellagern ebenfalls aus deutscher Produktion, sehr sauber verarbeitet und klasse Dichtungen. Dazu ist er der leichteste Steuersatz (126g) mit 22mm Einpresstiefe und der Preis mit 70 sehr fair.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6019024&postcount=556


----------



## kroiterfee (22. Juni 2009)

den reset auch, da kannst du sogar die beschriftung weglassen, etc pp...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (23. Juni 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Mit dem Fräskopf? Was genau hat denn nicht gepasst? Meiner schneidet immer noch wie am ersten Tag.



Unterscheidung ... Fräser <-> Gewindeschneider ...
Ich meinte hier die Gewindeschneider und nicht die Fräser !

Zwischen den Tretlagergewindeschneideisen von VAR und Cyclus liegen wirklich Welten. (Daher auch der locker doppelte Preis)
Die Schneidköpfe von VAR sind fast doppelt so breit wie die Teile von Cyclus und besitzen auch einen perfekten Bereich für den Anschnitt.

Das Schneidergebnis des Cyclus sah trotz Schneidöl immer etwas 'rauh' aus wogegen die Gewindegänge nach einen Durchgang mit den VAR Schneideisen nur so blitzen.

Mit dem Cyclus Tretlagergewindeschneideisen hätte ich mir fast einen Alurahmen gekillt. 
Für das 'Nachfahren' von Stahlrahmen waren diese Teile von Cyclus o.k.

Die Planfräser und Steuersatzfräser von Cyclus sind gut - da hatte ich bislang noch keine Probleme und gute Ergebnisse.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Juni 2009)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Unterscheidung ... Fräser <-> Gewindeschneider ...
> Ich meinte hier die Gewindeschneider und nicht die Fräser !


Ah, alles klar, ich bin vom Steuerrohrfräser ausgegangen, weil der im zitierten Post verlinkt war. Den Gewindeschneider für das Tretlager habe ich nicht, aber gut zu wissen


----------



## [ApeX] (29. Juni 2009)

Ich habe gerade meinen Helius FR rahmen aus der Werkstatt geholt. Diese sollte den Reset Racing Steuersatz einpressen.

Die untere Lagerschale hat prima geklappt bei der oberen sind zwichen Steuerrohr und Lagerschale ca. 2mm Luft. Weiter haben die es nicht geschafft.

Ist das normal das das so schwer geht?


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## guru39 (29. Juni 2009)

[ApeX];6075388 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das normal das das so schwer geht?
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas




Nein, es geht normalerweise ganz einfach.


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Juni 2009)

[ApeX];6075388 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade meinen Helius FR rahmen aus der Werkstatt geholt. Diese sollte den Reset Racing Steuersatz einpressen.
> 
> Die untere Lagerschale hat prima geklappt bei der oberen sind zwichen Steuerrohr und Lagerschale ca. 2mm Luft. Weiter haben die es nicht geschafft.
> 
> Ist das normal das das so schwer geht?


Du hast für den Pfusch hoffentlich keinen Cent bezahlt? Das ist nicht normal und kann auch so nicht bleiben.

Manchmal fehlen mir echt die Worte, was die Werkstätten für Sachen bringen ist einfach unglaublich, und das bei einem Rahmen und Steuersatz dieser Preisklasse 

Schick den Rahmen zu Nicolai, die sollen sich das anschauen und den Steuersatz vernünftig einpressen. Besser als das nachher der Lagersitz im Steuerohr hin ist.


...


----------



## [ApeX] (29. Juni 2009)

oh..... man.... es ist doch echt zum kotzen....

Warum gibts bei mir im eck keine fähige Fahrradwerkstatt.... :-(


----------



## softbiker (29. Juni 2009)

[ApeX];6075388 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade meinen Helius FR rahmen aus der Werkstatt geholt. Diese sollte den Reset Racing Steuersatz einpressen.
> 
> Die untere Lagerschale hat prima geklappt bei der oberen sind zwichen Steuerrohr und Lagerschale ca. 2mm Luft. Weiter haben die es nicht geschafft.
> 
> ...



Ich fass es nicht. 
Dass ist wie mim Prittstift den Aussenspiegel wider an den Ferrari zu kleben.

Da biste inner Fachwerkstatt und ein Fachidiot hat schon son Knick in der Optik dass er das Teil einfach mal mit voller Gewalt reinschraubt. Und hinterher auch noch behaupten das is normal so.
Naja wenn man den Nicolai-Rahmen zum Herkules-Dantler gibt kann man auch nix anderes erwarten. 

Hoffe er hats dir nicht verpfuscht.


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Juni 2009)

[ApeX];6075788 schrieb:
			
		

> oh..... man.... es ist doch echt zum kotzen....
> 
> Warum gibts bei mir im eck keine fähige Fahrradwerkstatt.... :-(



Ja das ist es. Wie gesagt, ab damit zu Nicolai. Gibt drei Möglichkeiten, entweder das Steuerrohr ist nicht weit genug ausgefräst oder die haben den mit Gewalt verkantet eingepresst oder aber die sind einfach zu blöd.

Ist denn wenigstens der 2mm Spalt umlaufend exakt gleich?


----------



## [ApeX] (29. Juni 2009)

ja... der spalt ist umlaufen exakt gleich.
Denke auch das ich die 300km nach Lübrechsten auf mich nehme. Dann wird es wenigstens richtig gemacht.
Da dauerts halt noch länger bis ich endlich mit der Mühle fahren kann. :-(


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Juni 2009)

Besser so als ein vermurkstes Steuerrohr/Steuersatz 
Ich halte es vor Spannung aber auch kaum noch aus und jetzt wurde mein Liefertermin noch um 2 Wochen verschoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Juni 2009)

Die beste Fachwerkstatt ist man SELBER!

Ich kenn keinen Laden außer Nicolai selber...Leider ..


----------



## guru39 (29. Juni 2009)

[ApeX];6076294 schrieb:
			
		

> ja... der spalt ist umlaufen exakt gleich.
> Denke auch das ich die 300km nach Lübrechsten auf mich nehme. Dann wird es wenigstens richtig gemacht.
> Da dauerts halt noch länger bis ich endlich mit der Mühle fahren kann. :-(



Komm ma nach HD, das ist nicht soooo weit 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## kroiterfee (29. Juni 2009)

gürü,

läuft dein laden richtig an?


----------



## guru39 (29. Juni 2009)

Hi Kroitergedöhns,
wie soll ich das beschreiben nach 3 Monaten, er läuft in die Richtung die ich ihn lenke, aber ich weiss nicht ob ich dieses Schiff richtig steuere 
aber das wird sich dann in Zukunft zeigen.

Bin aber zuversichtlich das du im Winter bei mir bestellen kannst, auch wenn andere billiger sind, aber nicht besser 

alla donn.


----------



## wolfi_1 (29. Juni 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Die beste Fachwerkstatt ist man SELBER!
> 
> Ich kenn keinen Laden außer Nicolai selber...Leider ..



Zustimm !!!
Bei mir ist auch niemand in der Nähe ... dem ich meine Spielzeuge guten Herzens anvertrauen kann.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Juni 2009)

Was mich jetzt noch brennend interessiert, mit welchen Kommentar hast Du den Rahmen denn zurück bekommen? Und wollten die Geld dafür haben?


----------



## kroiterfee (29. Juni 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi Kroitergedöhns,
> wie soll ich das beschreiben nach 3 Monaten, er läuft in die Richtung die ich ihn lenke, aber ich weiss nicht ob ich dieses Schiff richtig steuere
> aber das wird sich dann in Zukunft zeigen.
> 
> ...



da bei uns nachwuchs eingeplant ist und demnetsprechend zahllose anschaffungen noch zu tätigen sind und meine stuererstattung überraschend krass gering ausfiel werde ich wohl zu einem gebrauchten rahmen greifen müssen... meiner regierung gegenüber kann ich einen neurahmen inklusive hs einfach nicht verkaufen.... sie ist schon bei den reset pedalen vom glauben abgefallen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. Juni 2009)

Bei einem Kauf von den Reset Pedale waere ich zum Auszug genötigt worden.

Halten die Teile echt so gut?


----------



## [ApeX] (30. Juni 2009)

Also der Kommentar war:" Einen Steuersatz mit so einer Einpresstiefe haben sie ja noch nie gesehen. Vieleicht setzt er sich noch." 

Gezahlt hab ich 10




dreamdeep schrieb:


> Was mich jetzt noch brennend interessiert, mit welchen Kommentar hast Du den Rahmen denn zurück bekommen? Und wollten die Geld dafür haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (30. Juni 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Bei einem Kauf von den Reset Pedale waere ich zum Auszug genötigt worden.
> 
> Halten die Teile echt so gut?



scheint so... ich werde berichten.


----------



## pfalz (30. Juni 2009)

> meiner regierung gegenüber kann ich einen neurahmen inklusive hs einfach nicht verkaufen.... sie ist schon bei den reset pedalen vom glauben abgefallen.



sag doch, das wär die Nachlieferung zu den Pedalen...so mach ich das auch als


----------



## Falco Mille (30. Juni 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Du hast für den Pfusch hoffentlich keinen Cent bezahlt? Das ist nicht normal und kann auch so nicht bleiben.
> 
> Manchmal fehlen mir echt die Worte, was die Werkstätten für Sachen bringen ist einfach unglaublich, und das bei einem Rahmen und Steuersatz dieser Preisklasse
> 
> ...



Vielleicht liegt es ja weder am Rahmen noch am Steuersatz, wenn wenn ein "Mechaniker" sich zu der Äußerung: " Einen Steuersatz mit so einer Einpresstiefe haben wir noch nie gesehen. Vieleicht setzt er sich noch." hinreißen läßt. 

Dem Kunden wird bereits geholfen.

Viele Grüße, Falco


----------



## dreamdeep (30. Juni 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es ja weder am Rahmen noch am Steuersatz,



Weiss nicht ob Du mich eventuell falsch verstanden hast, hört sich aber danach an. Das es am Rahmen oder Steuersatz liegt, habe ich nicht gemeint, sondern das die Werkstatt unglaublich unfähig ist und es bei einem Rahmen dieser Preisklasse besonders ärgerlich ist, wenn die Werkstatt so einen Pfusch macht


----------



## guru39 (30. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube nicht das Falco dich zitiert hat weil du den Rahmen schlecht machen wolltest, hast du ja nicht, sondern weil deine Kernaussage richtig war


----------



## dreamdeep (30. Juni 2009)

Na dann hab ich es wohl falsch verstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (30. Juni 2009)

Und wieder wurde der Weltfrieden gesichert


----------



## dreamdeep (30. Juni 2009)




----------



## [ApeX] (1. Juli 2009)

Wie Falco bereits geschrieben hat... Mit wird bereits geholfen. 

Werde erst mal guru39 in seinen schicken Laden besuchen. Ich denke dort können wir dann genau sehen was los ist.


----------



## followupup (1. Juli 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich habe fast nur Cyclus Werkzeug und stehe absolut drauf. Das Preis/Leistungsverhältniss ist der Hammer. Die Sachen sind immer super verarbeitet, alles schön sauber gedrehte/gefräste Geschichten. Alles sehr massiv und Industrie Qualität, da kann sich Parktool ne Ecke von abschneiden.
> 
> Fräser:
> http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=561
> ...



Ist bei einem Helius das Planfräsen vom Steuerrohr nötig ? Dachte jemand von Euch sagte mal, dass sowohl der steuersatz als auch Innelager / Hammerschm. von Nicolai ab Werk bestens vorbereitet sind.

Auf so Werkzeug war ich schon immer scharf aber ob das als Kaufargument gilt, wenn nicht wirklich nötig.

Zumindest Gabelkonus-Fräser, Aufschläger, Steuersatzeinpress Werkzeug könnte man sich zulegen, was man hat das hat man.

Gruß followup


----------



## dreamdeep (1. Juli 2009)

followupup schrieb:


> Ist bei einem Helius das Planfräsen vom Steuerrohr nötig ? Dachte jemand von Euch sagte mal, dass sowohl der steuersatz als auch Innelager / Hammerschm. von Nicolai ab Werk bestens vorbereitet sind.



Das stimmt auch, für Nicolai Rahmen braucht man das Fräswerkzeug nicht. Wäre sowieso problematisch wegen der hohen Einpresstiefe. 

Das ist aber nicht die Regel, bei vielen Rahmen ist das Steuerohr nicht korrekt vorbereitet. In diesem Fall bringt dann auch das Einpresswerkzeug nicht viel, da dann die Lagerschalen nicht plan im Steuerrohr sitzen oder aber der Lagerschalen sitz zu straff ist und man die Lagerschalen mit Gewalt einpressen muss.

Bei einem korrekt gefrästen Rahmen flutschen die Lagerschalen ganz easy mit dem Einpresswerkzeug rein, ist wirklich nur ne Sache von 20 Sekunden.


----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2009)

Zur Ergänzung: Bei Nicolai braucht man kein Planfräswerkzeug


----------



## schallundrauch (1. Juli 2009)

Dafür dann anscheinend das Einpresswerkzeug in Heavy Duty ausführung...

Ich empfehle DIESES


Nicht lachen, habe mir das eigentlich mal für arbeiten am Auto gekauft, aber es leistet auch bei Steuersätzen sehr gut seinen Dienst.

Und die Einpresstiefe von 22mm sollte mit der Spindel auch absolut kein Problem darstellen 
http://www.inox-schrauben.de/product_info.php?cPath=218_222&products_id=8302


----------



## Kor74 (2. Juli 2009)

Holst du dir ein Acros mit 20mm Einpresstiefe.
Es würde es dir locker ausreichen. Habe ich auch drin.


----------



## Pulmoll (12. Juni 2010)

Habe grade mal nachgesehen, Nicolai Nonius, dass Steuerrohr ist schön weit gefräst.

Ich wollte einen RF Diabolus Headset verbauen.

14mm ET jeweils

Überlege nur wegen des Einpresswerkzeuges.

Welches Werkzeug sollte das beste im LOW Budget Bereich sein.

*Zum Vergleich hier nochmal der teure PARK TOOL*







*Pedros Steuersatz Einpresswerkzeug 179 Euro
*








*Mighty, STEUERSATZ MONTAGEWERKZEUG, 1" bis 1 1/4"* ca 56 Euro







*Cyclus Presswerkzeug für Steuersatzschalen*  ab 32 Euro.









Vaust CNC Montagewerkzeug für Steuersatz-Lagerschalen.(austauschbare CNC adapter Buchsen 1"/1 1/8) 45 Euro







*COBRA Montagegerät für Steuersatz Lagerschalen* 75 Euro







*Unior* *Montagegerät für Steuersatz Lagerschalen 112 Euro






*
*Super B: Steuersatz - Einpresswerkzeug*


----------



## c_w (12. Juni 2010)

Ist eher ne Geschmacks- und Geldfrage... funktioniert auch mit nem selbstgebauten Einpresstool aus ner Geschwindstangen und ein paar Muttern und Unterlegscheiben usw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (12. Juni 2010)

weiss zwar nicht was das mit dem thread hier zutun hat, aber ...
ich kaufe mir gerne partool(s), aber nur da wo's sinn macht. meinen steuersatzeinpresser habe ich mir frÃ¼her mal bei ebay g'schossen. schaut so aus wie der CYCLUS, allerdings ohne die gummierung an den hebeln. 
das ding ist mittlerweile x jahre alt, hat damals ca. 20 â¬ gekostet und verrichtet seinen dienst immer noch tiptop, also warum parktool.​


----------



## wolfi_1 (13. Juni 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> als aufschläger tuts auch ein altes staubsauger-rohr.
> 
> einpressen lasse ich den steuersatz immer bei meinem local atze.



Haste schon mal nen HD22 rauszumachen versucht ?
Der 1. Versuch mit Reset Extractor war ein Witz. Da hat sich absolut nichts bewegt.
Danach mit meinem guten Campa Austreiber und 5 Kilo Hammer ging auch nichts ... weil nach einiger Zeit der Campa Austreiber aufgeben wollte und immer neben der Schale durchgerutscht ist .... ;(
Dabei hatte ich das schon so oft mit den normalen Steuersätzen gemacht ....

Dann Anfrage bei Nicolai zu diesem Thema. Antwort : Bei Nicolai haben die dafür einen 'massiven' Austreiber.

Der Sieht dann so aus :











In Verbindung mit einem guten Rahmenhalter aus Metall, der den Rahmen in Steuersatznähe klemmt und der direkt auf einer stabilen Werkbank befestigt ist, geht der Steuersatz dann auch raus. 

Sonst wirds aber Quälerei ...

lg 
Wolfgang


----------



## Pulmoll (13. Juni 2010)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Dann Anfrage bei Nicolai zu diesem Thema. Antwort : Bei Nicolai haben die dafür einen 'massiven' Austreiber.
> In Verbindung mit einem guten Rahmenhalter aus Metall, der den Rahmen in Steuersatznähe klemmt und der direkt auf einer stabilen Werkbank befestigt ist, geht der Steuersatz dann auch raus.
> 
> Sonst wirds aber Quälerei ...
> ...




Ach Du heilige KALLE KUH ....

Darf ich fragen wo Du den Austreiber geordert hast


----------



## bike-it-easy (13. Juni 2010)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> Ach Du heilige KALLE KUH ....
> 
> Darf ich fragen wo Du den Austreiber geordert hast



Den gibt's bei Nicolai

...oder bei deinem Local Nicolai Dealer


Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## wolfi_1 (13. Juni 2010)

Ja, das ist das Standardwerkzeug von Nicolai für die Steuersätze mit 22mm Einpresstiefe.

- Auf einen groben Klotz gehört ein grober Keil -

Es hat mich dann auch nicht gewundert, dass mein Campa-Werkzeug etwas überfordert war.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Pulmoll (13. Juni 2010)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist das Standardwerkzeug von Nicolai für die Steuersätze mit 22mm Einpresstiefe.
> 
> - Auf einen groben Klotz gehört ein grober Keil -
> 
> ...




 Aber wo kaufen ?


----------



## obim (13. Juni 2010)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


>



genau! 
Wenn ich von dem Teil gewusst hätte hätt ich mir so einiges erspart ...
Der Extraktor von Reset




 taugt übrigends nicht zum Austreiben von 22mm Steuersätzen in Nicolai Steuerrohren, das hab ich selbst leidvoll erfahren.

Wolfi, was hast du für einen "Rahmenhalter" genommen?


----------



## bike-it-easy (13. Juni 2010)

obim schrieb:


> ...
> Der Extraktor von Reset taugt übrigends nicht zum Austreiben von 22mm Steuersätzen in Nicolai Steuerrohren, das hab ich selbst leidvoll erfahren.



Doch. Mit zwei Leuten, wovon der eine einen Zug im Arm wie ein Speerwerfer haben muss  und der andere die Standfestigkeit von einem großen Amboß besitzen sollte (zum Gegenhalten). Dann geht das, aber was 'ne Arbeit, mannomannomann 

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## wolfi_1 (14. Juni 2010)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> Aber wo kaufen ?



Na direkt bei Nicolai ! Anruf genügt.

Musst dann aber noch Angeben, für welchen Steuersatz das ist, damit der Adapterring noch angepasst werden kann.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (14. Juni 2010)

obim schrieb:


> genau!
> Wenn ich von dem Teil gewusst hätte hätt ich mir so einiges erspart ...
> Der Extraktor von Reset
> 
> ...



Hi !

Hab einen Park Tool PRS-4W-1, der dazu aufrecht auf einer Werkbank montiert ist (also nicht als Wandhalter). Der Halter ist 100% Metall, kann also was ab.

http://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=23&item=PRS%2D4W%2D1#

Das Teil gabs zu den Zeiten wo der Dollar nix wert war bei Direktkauf in US für wenig Geld.

So toll die Sachen von Reset auch sind, aber für den Extractor müsste man Herrn Koehn zur Strafe 10 Reset Steuersatzschalen mit 22mm Einpresstiefe aus Nicolai Rahmen kloppen lassen.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Juni 2010)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> Welches Werkzeug sollte das beste im LOW Budget Bereich sein.



Ich habe das Cyclus Einpresswerkzeug seit knapp 3 Jahren im Einsatz und kann es empfehlen. Es ist stabil, sauber verarbeitet und funktioniert bestens.


----------



## JAY-L (14. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mal ne  Frage zu den Reset Steuersätzen:

Kann mir jemand sagen warum von Reset nur Rillenkugellager eingesätzt werden und keine Schrägkugellager?
Die Rillenkugellager können ja Querkräfte nur in begrenztem maß aufnehmen

Gruß
Max


----------



## aka (14. Juni 2010)

http://www.reset-racing.de/presse/images/stellungnahme_reset.pdf
Punkt 2...


----------



## Pulmoll (14. Juni 2010)

So habe nun bestellt.

Cyclus Presse und Austreiber.
Der Austreiber von Cyclus sieht sogar massiver aus wie der Parktool.
Bin mal gespannt. 
Ich muss zum Glück nur ein paar FSA the PIG auspressen.

Bestellung ging an Bike Components.

Der Bike Import.ch wollte mir den Super B nicht nach Deutschland liefern.
Ziemlich dämlich.

Der Mighty tool Kram, ist mir doch zu schrottig.
Wenn ich die Internetseite bereits sehe, kriege ich Pickel !!!
http://www.mighty-tools.com/ehibition/ehibition_sort.asp?sort_id=276


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Juni 2010)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> Der Austreiber von Cyclus sieht sogar massiver aus wie der Parktool.
> Bin mal gespannt.



Das Teil ist aber mal sowas von massiv, keine Sorge, Du wirst begeistert sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulmoll (18. Juni 2010)

*

Habe mit dem Cyclus Ausschläger bereits einen Steuersatz aus einem Stahlrahmen rausgekloppt.* 
No Problem **


*

Nun wollte ich das selbe bei dem Nicolai machen, NIX.

Die Schale bewegt sich keine Milimeter 

Hab mir noch wehgetan... 

Dabei sind das nur FSA the pig

Was nehmt ihr dafür einen HAMMER ?

Ich habe einen Gummihammer genommen. Siehe oben ##

Stahlhammer ist MIst, dann geht das Cyclus Werkzeug kaputt, eine Katsche hat es bereits-.

*- Geschmiedete untere Lagerschalen aus Stahl
- 12 mm Einpresstiefe


----------



## wolfi_1 (19. Juni 2010)

Aus einem Stahlrahmen ist kein Problem. (schon zigfach gemacht)
Aber ein 22er Steuersatz aus dem Nicolai macht schon eher Probleme wenn nur normale Werkzeuge verwendet.

lg
Wolfgang



Pulmoll schrieb:


> *
> 
> Habe mit dem Cyclus Ausschläger bereits einen Steuersatz aus einem Stahlrahmen rausgekloppt.*
> No Problem **
> ...


----------



## Pulmoll (19. Juni 2010)

Aber FSA The Pig ist doch kein 22er?






*Hier ein 22er*


----------



## softbiker (19. Juni 2010)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> So habe nun bestellt.
> 
> Cyclus Presse und Austreiber.
> Der Austreiber von Cyclus sieht sogar massiver aus wie der Parktool.
> ...



Ich habe die Cyclus-Presse auch im Einsatz. Dass Teil ist 1a damit ging auch mein 23er-Steuersatz wie Butter ins Steuerrohr. Sauber ansetzen, und ohne viel Kraftaufwand ziehts das Teil wie Sahne ins Steuerrohr.
Die Austreiber habe ich mit immer selber gedreht. Aber nach dem gleichen Prizip wie der von N. Alles andere insbesondere dieses gespreizte Affenrohr was man von manchen Anbietern bekommt ist schlichtweg materialmordend.


----------



## Pulmoll (19. Juni 2010)

Was mich gewundert hat....

Ein fester Schlag mit einem 400 Gramm Hammer auf den Cyclus Austreiber und ich hatte eine fette Katsche im Kopf des Austreibers.

Dachte das wäre gehärtet.

Mir kann auch keiner den Nicolai Austreiber leihen?


----------



## Pulmoll (19. Juni 2010)

doppelpost


----------



## Helius-FR (20. Juni 2010)

Meine Meinung:

Bike zum Dealer deines Vertrauens und für 5.- in die Kaffeekasse wird das Problem gelöst...


----------



## wolfi_1 (20. Juni 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ich habe die Cyclus-Presse auch im Einsatz. Dass Teil ist 1a damit ging auch mein 23er-Steuersatz wie Butter ins Steuerrohr. Sauber ansetzen, und ohne viel Kraftaufwand ziehts das Teil wie Sahne ins Steuerrohr.



Ja, rein bekommen hab ich die Dinger auch immer (Hab zum Einpressen das Cyclus Tool).

Das Austreiben des King Steelset mit dem Campa Werkzeug war mit viel Schweiss und einem großen Hammer möglich.
Der Reset 118 HD dagegen hat bei der gleichen Werkzeugkombi keinen Mukser getan....

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## OldSchool (21. Juni 2010)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> Was mich gewundert hat....
> 
> Ein fester Schlag mit einem 400 Gramm Hammer auf den Cyclus Austreiber und ich hatte eine fette Katsche im Kopf des Austreibers.
> 
> ...



Ich denke dass die Schlagfläche nicht gehärtet ist damit nichts splittert.

Habe von Cyclus einen Austreiber und habe nach einem halben Jahr einen langen Acros mit Hilfe meiner Frau eines Fahrradständers und eines Fäustels den Steuersatz realativ einfach entfernen können.


----------



## 12XU (21. Juni 2010)

habt ihr für das Einpressen des Acros 07 den speziellen Acros-Einpressadapter verwendet?

Ich hab die Cyclus-Saftpresse!

Grüße W


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (21. Juni 2010)

12XU schrieb:


> habt ihr für das Einpressen des Acros 07 den speziellen Acros-Einpressadapter verwendet?
> 
> Ich hab die Cyclus-Saftpresse!
> 
> Grüße W



Ja! Die normale Einpresswrkzeuge (u.a. das Cyclus) pressen sonst auf den inneren Ring des Lagers, gerade bei dem großen Druck der bei den 22mm nötig ist, besteht die Gefahr, dass die Lager schaden nehmen. Die Acros Adapter sind so ausgelegt, dass sie nur Druck auf den äusseren Ring ausüben. 
Die 30 sind gut investiertes Geld, im Vergleich zum Aufwand/Kosten, falls du ein Lager beim einpressen schädigst.


----------



## 12XU (21. Juni 2010)

@ dreamdeep

Vielen Dank


----------



## Pulmoll (21. Juni 2010)

Der FSA ist draußen.

 Der RAZE FAZE Drin

Gummihammer war MISt.

Ich habe dann eine feste Unterlage, aus alten Teilen eines Kleiderschrankes zusammen getürmt, dann noch Polstermaterial drüber gelegt.

Den Rahmen dann zwischen die Beine geklemmt.
*
Fäustling 1,5 KG.*

In den  Cyclus Austreiber unten ein abgesägtes Rundhartholz eingeführt.(Besenstiel)

So das der Austreiber leicht gespreizt wird.

Er sollte nicht am Steuerrohr kratzen, aber auch nicht durchrutschen.


Dann folgten 2 feste gezielte Schläge und die Steuerschale lag im Handtuch, welches ich zum Schutz vorher untergelegt hatte.

Ich mußte danach erstmal lachen.

Ja so ist das, wenn man zuviel Panik hat den Rahmen zu schrotten.


----------



## OldSchool (21. Juni 2010)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> Fäustling 1,5 KG.



Mensch hast du schwere Handschuhe.


----------



## Pulmoll (21. Juni 2010)

doppelt


----------



## Pulmoll (21. Juni 2010)




----------



## sluette (22. Juni 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ja! Die normale Einpresswrkzeuge (u.a. das Cyclus) pressen sonst auf den inneren Ring des Lagers...


bin mir nicht mehr 100% sicher, ich meine aber man konnte die lager relativ einfach rausnehmen sodass das werkzeug nur auf den lagerschalen aufliegt. ich habe da jedenfalls keinen acros adapter für benötigt.


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Juni 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> bin mir nicht mehr 100% sicher, ich meine aber man konnte die lager relativ einfach rausnehmen



Die Lager sind in die Lagerschale fest verpresst, ist ein Qualitätsmerkmal der Acros Steuersätze. 

Ab 07:10 hier zu sehen:


----------



## wolfi_1 (23. Juni 2010)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> Der FSA ist draußen.
> 
> Der RAZE FAZE Drin
> 
> ...



Der Abgebildete Steuersatz hat aber keine 22mm einpresstiefe, wenn ich mir das so ansehe ... von daher also alles ohne Probleme mit Standardwerkzeug möglich.

Das mit dem Rundholz von unten habe ich bei meinem Campa-Werkzeug auch gemacht, allerdings mit einer alten Alu-Sattelstütze - bewegt hat sich beim 22er Steuersatz dennoch nichts.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulmoll (23. Juni 2010)

So der Konus ist nun auch drauf.
Wasserrohr 40mm, einfach genial.

Dann die Gabel auf eine Tischecke und los geht´s .

Ich habe noch eine Frage zum Sitz des Steuerlagers bzw. Konusring.

Wie genau muss der sitzen.

Ich habe nachgemessen mit der Fühlerblattlehre.

0,10 geht nicht

0,05  geht noch minimal.

Steuerlager am Rahmen, hat eine Stelle auch noch 0,05mm

Wird aber mit der Genauigkeit des Sitzes zusammenhängen.


So jetzt überlege ich noch, ob ich 15 mm oder 20 mm Spacer fahren werde.

Gabelschaft muss gekürzt werden.


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Juni 2010)

Das sollte spaltfrei passen. Ausser der Lager/Konussitz ist nicht plan.


----------



## Pulmoll (23. Juni 2010)

Ich habe falsch gemessen, liegt exakt auf.

Was mir aufgefallen ist, die Cyclus Presse stützt sich auf dem Lager ab und nicht auf der Lagerschale.

In der Anleitung von Race Face wird ausdrücklich davor gewarnt, solche Pressen zu verwenden.


Zum Glück habe ich sehr gefühlvoll gepresst, mit fett auf den Schalen.


----------



## wolfi_1 (23. Juni 2010)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> Habe nochmal nachgepresst, die Presse andersrum montiert, sitzt.
> 
> Was mir beim pressen, dann aufgefallen ist.
> 
> ...



... ;(

Net so gut. Fast jeder Anbieter von Steuersätzen hat auch die passenden Einpressadapter im Angebot dass das nicht passiert. (King, Reset usw.)

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## dreamdeep (24. Juni 2010)

Nun ist es sowieso schon zu spät, wenn die Lager noch gut laufen ist alles ok, fahr erstmal so.


----------



## Oettinger (3. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
ich fahre einen Reset 118-HD (oben Alu, unten Stahl)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man die Lager und Dichtungen wechseln kann? oder müssen immer die Schalen mit raus?

Bei Reset auf der Homepage sieht man, dass das bei den Innenlagern geht, aber für die Steuersätze habe ich nichts gefunden 

Wäre schön, wenn jemand da aus Erfahrung berichten könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (3. Juli 2010)

Oettinger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> ich fahre einen Reset 118-HD (oben Alu, unten Stahl)
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man die Lager und Dichtungen wechseln kann? oder müssen immer die Schalen mit raus?
> ...


 

Hi, 
bei den 1.5 er geht das ohne ausbauen der Schalen, da die kleineren  gleich aufgebaut sind sollte es auch bei denen gehen.

Die Lager und Dichtungen sind aber sehr passend, wenn Du schief ziehst verkeilt sich der Kram und Du fängst mächtig an zu schwitzen bei der Hitzte.

Ich spann die Rahmen immer so ein, daß ich nach oben rausziehen kann also für die untere Schale auf dem Kopf dann kann ich besser arbeiten.

Viel spazzz und nicht zu viel Fett beim Einsetzen der Neuen sonst rutscht die äussere Dichtung Dir immer runter auf die Gabelkrone.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Oettinger (3. Juli 2010)

Hi Frank,
danke für die Info und den Tipp mit der äußeren Dichtung!

Weißt du, ob man Lager und Dichtungen bei Koehn einzeln bekommt, oder sind das sogar Standard Rillenkugellager und Radialwellendichtringe?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## wolfi_1 (3. Juli 2010)

Oettinger schrieb:


> Hi Frank,
> danke für die Info und den Tipp mit der äußeren Dichtung!
> 
> Weißt du, ob man Lager und Dichtungen bei Koehn einzeln bekommt, oder sind das sogar Standard Rillenkugellager und Radialwellendichtringe?
> ...



Bekommst Du bei Reset alles einzeln zum Nachkauf.

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## Fully-Max (4. Juli 2010)

Was unterscheidet denn ein Nicoali Steuerrohr von anderen Herstellern, 
dass unbedingt ein Steuersatz mit 22mm Einpresstiefe verwendet werden
 muss?


----------



## Oettinger (4. Juli 2010)

_*Achtung, unqualifizierter Beitrag!*_

@Fully-Max

wahrscheinlich nix, aber vielleicht strapazieren die Nicolai-Fahrer das Steuerrohr einfach etwas mehr...


----------



## wolfi_1 (5. Juli 2010)

Fully-Max schrieb:


> Was unterscheidet denn ein Nicoali Steuerrohr von anderen Herstellern,
> dass unbedingt ein Steuersatz mit 22mm Einpresstiefe verwendet werden
> muss?



Bei 'N' sind die Steuerrohre auch auf dieses Einpressmaß aufgerieben.
Sonnst könnte man solche Steuersätze gar nicht montierten.

Dafür hat man später keine aufgeweiteten Steuerrohre, wenn die Landungen mal härter werden.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Fully-Max (5. Juli 2010)

Naja, da ich einen 2003er FR Rahmen aufbauen möchte und bei dem die 
maximale Einbaulänge der Federgabel bei 510mm liegt, werde ich meine 
32er Fox Talas (140mm) einbauen. Die ist sowieso nicht auf Riesendrops 
ausgelegt. Demnach wäre es wohl bedenkenlos möglich einen 'normalen' 
Steuersatz einzupressen, oder?


----------



## guru39 (5. Juli 2010)

kannste so machen, und dann später wenn das Steuerrohr geweitet ist nachrüsten. Wie gesagt, Garantie is eh rum.


----------



## 12XU (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo mal was anderes!

Wird eigentlich die untere Einbauhöhe des Steuersatzes zur Einbaulänge der Gabel addiert um den realen Lenkwinkel zu erhalten? Z.B Acros = 15mm + z.B.Lyrik = Referenz = 545 mm = Lenkwinkel 0,75 Grad flacher wie angegeben.

Aus dem Techsheet geht das nicht hervor!

Grüße W


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Juli 2010)

Nein, der Steuersatz ist normalerweise bei der Angabe vom Lenkwinkel bereits berücksichtigt. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das Nicolai hier den Reset als Referenz nimmt, dieser baut unten 5mm höher als der Acros (es gibt aber im zubehör von Acros einen um 5mm höheren Gabelkonus).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12XU (15. Juli 2010)

^^ Alles klar - Danke!

Grüße W


----------



## farbenstern (21. Juli 2010)

Muss der Steuersatz bei Nicolai eingepresst werden, wegen Garantie?
Habe noch einen 06er Rahmen ergattert (Neu).
Sind die Steuerrohre dann bereits aufgerieben bis auf 25mm ?


----------



## stuk (21. Juli 2010)

was hast du denn fürn rahmen bekommen?
ein nonius aus norddeutschland?
 muss nicht bei n eingepresst werden!!!!!
mfg


----------



## stephan- (29. September 2010)

Tag,

kann mir zufällig jemand seinen Austreiber mal leihen oder mir sagen, was die Dinger kosten?
Brauche das Ding nur einmal und würde natürlich Versandkosten und kleine Aufwandsentschädigung zahlen..

Ich hatte einen einfachen mit gespreiztem Metall, der ist nun kaputt, das Lager vom CK Steelset ist auch kaputt und der Steuersatz steckt im Rahmen fest, muss da aber trotzdem raus. Wieder rein ist keine Option, da kaputt.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. September 2010)

in welchem rahmen steckt der  CK Steelset ?
na ja eggal^^


keine chance diesen "auszutreiben" 
ich hatte  einen zum auspressen. 
und selbst mein kumpel Meister-Dieter hat den aufe hütte bei Thyssen Krupp gehabt,- u. war chancenlos.

einzich option is,- den   CK Steelset an den flanschen anzusägen.


----------



## Freerider85 (30. September 2010)

Schöne Schei.. habe das selbe Problem. Was bringen 10 Jahre Garantie wenn das Ding für immer festsitzt?


----------



## KHUJAND (30. September 2010)

Freerider85 schrieb:


> Schöne Schei.. habe das selbe Problem. Was bringen 10 Jahre Garantie wenn das Ding für immer festsitzt?



jedoch nur der CK Steelset.


----------



## Ge!st (30. September 2010)

Die Steuersatzschalen mit Vereisungsspray herunterzukühlen und dann austreiben, wäre ein Versuch wert, das hat schon bei dem einen oder anderen geholfen!


----------



## guru39 (30. September 2010)

Bei meiner EX Firma hatte ich ein Werkzeug dafür, damit war das ein Kinderspiel den CK raus zu kloppen. Ich durfte das Teil aber nicht 
mitnehmen obwohl sie nur noch Roller und Räder im low end machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (30. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> war das ein Kinderspiel den CK



Steelset rauszukloppen ? 

sind die besser bestückt wie thyssen krupp ?


----------



## wolfi_1 (30. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Steelset rauszukloppen ?
> 
> sind die besser bestückt wie thyssen krupp ?



Steelset hab ich mit dem Campa Austreiber und ganz großem Hammer sowie auf Werkbank verschraubter Park Tool Metallklemme noch rausbekommen.

Den Reset 118 HD aber nicht mehr ..... der hätte mich fast den Daumen gekostet. Also habe ich das Teil dringelassen.

Zur Not gibt es ja noch den Brutalo-Vollmetall Austreiber von Nicolai.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## KHUJAND (30. September 2010)

ich weiss nicht ob die punktuellen schläge mit nem fetten hammer so gesund sind fürs steuerrohr . ?


----------



## wolfi_1 (30. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht ob die punktuellen schläge mit nem fetten hammer so gesund sind fürs steuerrohr . ?



Ne andere Wahl hast Du nicht - und dem Steuerrohr sollte das Egal sein !

Beim CK war es schon Hilfreich den Park Took Haltearm fest auf der Werkbank zu verschrauben, so dass hier nichts mehr nachfedern kann und jeder Schlag sauber auf das Werkstück durchkommt.

Für den Reset 118HD war der Campa Austreiber eindeutig zu schwach. Wenn ich das nochmal versuche werde ich mir wohl das massive Teil von Nicolai gönnen müssen.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## KHUJAND (30. September 2010)

Wolfgang
das beste ist wohl keinen steelset verbauen,- meiner meinung nach eh blödsinnig.


----------



## wolfi_1 (30. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Wolfgang
> das beste ist wohl keinen steelset verbauen,- meiner meinung nach eh blödsinnig.



King Ahead Steuersätze sind eh mit Vorsicht zu genießen - darüber hatte ich aber schon im Thread CK vs. Reset geschrieben. 

Beim Reset kann ich die Lager einzeln wechseln - von daher erübrigt sich hier ein Ausbau des Einpresslings - es sei denn man möchte den Rahmen ohne den Steuersatz verkaufen.

Grundsätzlich sollte ein Steuersatz auch wieder entfernbar sein - zur not auch mit schwerem Werkzeug.

Der erschwerte Ausbau zeugt allerdings von einem guten Sitz der Steuersatzschale.

Glaube nicht, dass Du momentan was qualitativ besseres als von Reset findest.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (30. September 2010)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> King Ahead Steuersätze sind eh mit Vorsicht zu genießen - darüber hatte ich aber schon im Thread CK vs. Reset geschrieben.



Sehe ich auch so. Allerdings ändert CK gerade die Konstruktion und wechselt auf das normale Klemmkonus Patent von CaneCreek.


----------



## wolfi_1 (1. Oktober 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Allerdings ändert CK gerade die Konstruktion und wechselt auf das normale Klemmkonus Patent von CaneCreek.



Ist ja lustig ... scheint so als ob man da für seinen alten King dann noch ein Uprade bekommt.







Ich hätte ja nie gedacht, dass sich bei King so was tut ...

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## dreamdeep (1. Oktober 2010)

Ja, schon eine kleine Sensation und auch ein Eingeständnis, dass die bisherige Konstruktion nicht sinnvoll war. Anscheinend läuft diesen Monat das Cane Creek Patent aus.
Aber so lange das Steelset nicht als Aluversion angeboten wird, ist CK für Nicolai Rahmen sowieso uninteressant, denn das ist einfach viel zu schwer.

Hier gibt es noch mehr Bilder zum Grip Lock System:

http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/09/30/interbike-2010-chris-king-grip-lock-system/


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Oktober 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Aber so lange das Steelset nicht als Aluversion angeboten wird, ist CK für Nicolai Rahmen sowieso uninteressant,



genau so sehe ich das auch.


----------



## wolfi_1 (1. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> genau so sehe ich das auch.



Naja ....

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## guru39 (1. Oktober 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Aber so lange das Steelset nicht als Aluversion angeboten wird, ist CK für Nicolai Rahmen sowieso uninteressant, denn das ist einfach viel zu schwer.



Warum sollte man einen Stahlsteuersatz aus Alu bauen


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Oktober 2010)

Mensch Guru, dann nenne ihn halt Aluminumset 
Geht doch nur um einen CK Steuersatz aus Alu und mit 22mm Einpresstiefe. Und dass das völlig ausreichend ist, beweisen die ganzen im Forum verbauten Acros und Reset Steuersätze.


----------



## wolfi_1 (2. Oktober 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Mensch Guru, dann nenne ihn halt Aluminumset
> Geht doch nur um einen CK Steuersatz aus Alu und mit 22mm Einpresstiefe. Und dass das völlig ausreichend ist, beweisen die ganzen im Forum verbauten Acros und Reset Steuersätze.



Das mag sein,ich finde die Stahlversion des Reset 118 HD an meinen Nicolai's jedoch optisch und technisch passender.

Rausmachen muss man die auch nicht mehr (so wie bei King) weil die Lager und Dichtungen einzeln wechselbar sind.

Acros hab ich nie probiert - kann dazu auch keine Aussage machen.
Dass auch die 22mm Aluversionen halten - wird wohl so sein - ich möchte das aber nicht testen weil ich hier bis auf das Gewicht keine Vorteile sehe.

(Aufs Gewicht schaue ich nur bei den Laufrädern damit das Teil noch akzeptabel rollt - beim Rest ist mir das fast egal solange die Funktion und Haltbarkeit stimmen.)

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Oktober 2010)

Ja, jeder so wie er will, ist ja das schöne an Custombikes.

Ich sehe neben dem Gewicht und den schwierigkeiten beim Ausbau, aber noch einen weiteren Nachteil bei Stahl. Die Alulagerschalen geben beim einpressen nach und das Material verdichtet sich. Das ist bei den Lagerschalen aus Stahl nicht der Fall, dort gibt nur das Steuerrohr nach und die Passung wird geweitet. 
D.h. wenn so ein Lagerschale aus Stahl mal ausgespresst ist, braucht es hinterher u.U. einen Steuersatz mit Übermaß.

Wenn man die Lagerschalen nie auspressen möchte/muss, alles kein Problem. Mir persönlich gefallen solche Endgültigen Lösungen aber weniger. Spätestens beim Verkauf ist man dann im Nachteil, wenn z.B. ein eventueller Käufer dann doch lieber einen Alusteuersatz verbauen würde.


----------



## wolfi_1 (12. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt wundert mich nichts mehr .... 

Auszug aus dem genial gemachten 2011er Katalog:

_Vielleicht sollten wir an dieser Stelle darauf hinweisen, dass wir keine 1 1/8 Steuerrohre mit der üblichen Flutsch-Passung bauen, sondern eine echte Presspassung mit einer 33,82 (+/-0,02) mm Bohrung und einem Untermaß von 0,10 mm. Beim Einpressen der Lagerschalen wird das Steuerrohr elastisch verformt und hält auf diese Weise die Lagerschalen mit wesentlich höherem Druck fest. *Man benötigt zur Montage und Demontage zwar hochwertiges Werkzeug, kann den Steuersatz dafür aber mehrfach ein- und auspressen, ohne dass die Qualität der Passung unter einen kritischen Wert sinkt*._

lg
Wolfgang
(der schon mal einen Steelset aus dem Helius rausgeklopft hat - und dabei trotz 5 Kilo Hammer fast verzweifelt ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulmoll (18. November 2010)

Wieso verbaut Nicolai eigentlich in den Kompletträdern im Wert von 5000 Euronen, keine Reset oder Chrisking Steuersätze
Ein Fett Set hätte es doch wenigstens sein können.

http://www.nicolai.net/44-1-Helius+AM+kompl.html

Einen zweifelhaften Steuersatz, Namens Token würde ich für das Geld nicht haben wollen.


----------



## Testmaen (18. November 2010)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> Wieso verbaut Nicolai eigentlich in den Kompletträdern im Wert von 5000 Euronen, keine Reset oder Chrisking Steuersätze
> Ein Fett Set hätte es doch wenigstens sein können.
> 
> http://www.nicolai.net/44-1-Helius+AM+kompl.html
> ...



Weil die Kompletträder nicht von Nicolai kommen, sondern von einem Fahrradladen in Süddeutschland. Nicolai liefert nur die Rahmen, für den Aufbau und die Komponentenzusammenstellung ist allein dieser Betrieb zuständig/verantwortlich.


----------



## marco2 (18. November 2010)

....und ein Fettset würde heutzutage wohl kaum noch jemand haben wollen. Wiegt glaub ich 450 Gramm. Ist ein Relikt aus einer zeit wo DH Bikes schon mal 22 KG wiegen konnten.


----------



## Pulmoll (18. November 2010)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Weil die Kompletträder nicht von Nicolai kommen, sondern von einem Fahrradladen in Süddeutschland. Nicolai liefert nur die Rahmen, für den Aufbau und die Komponentenzusammenstellung ist allein dieser Betrieb zuständig/verantwortlich.



 sieht ja so aus als wenn Nicolai blind vertraut.

Der Händler ist ja immerhin, mit Nicolai sehr eng verbunden....++

Vielleicht hat der Steuersatz ja auch Geheimtip Qualitäten...?


----------



## stuk (19. November 2010)

ich verstehe auch nicht das Nicolai diese fragwürdigen und eigentlich auch zu teuren Aufbauten auf der eigenen Internetseite und im Katalog zeigt


----------



## dreamdeep (19. November 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> ich verstehe auch nicht das Nicolai diese fragwürdigen und eigentlich auch zu teuren Aufbauten auf der eigenen Internetseite und im Katalog zeigt


Ich auch nicht. Zumal sie optisch auch immer alles andere als ansprechend wirken und eher kontraproduktiv sind. Das Helius AM Komplettbike ist einfach nur sauhässlich und würe mich als Kaufinteressent eher abschrecken.


----------



## Tom:-) (24. November 2010)

...


----------



## Schraubereddie (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, ich bin vor der Auswahl.
Ich habe gelesen, dass der 22/22 Brutal hochbauen soll`????
Die Steuersätze haben doch beide die identischen Angaben???
Oder sehe ich das falsch?


Reset 118 12/22 AL

Abmessungen:
Durchmesser: 1 1/8"
Bauhöhe obere Schale: 20.5mm
Bauhöhe untere Schale: 17.5mm
Einpresstiefe im Rahmen oben: 12.0mm
Einpresstiefe im Rahmen unten: 22.0mm

Reset 118 22/22 AL

Abmessungen:
Durchmesser: 1 1/8"
Bauhöhe obere Schale: 20.5mm
Bauhöhe untere Schale: 17.5mm
Einpresstiefe im Rahmen oben: 22.0mm
Einpresstiefe im Rahmen unten: 22.0mm


----------



## LeichteGranate (4. Dezember 2010)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin vor der Auswahl.
> Ich habe gelesen, dass der 22/22 Brutal hochbauen soll`????
> Die Steuersätze haben doch beide die identischen Angaben???
> Oder sehe ich das falsch?



Moin Eddi,

du könntest bei Reset mal freundlich anfragen, ob du die untere Schale eines 118HDAL und die obere Schale des 118 LP-S, die 3,5mm niedriger baut, bekommst.

MfG Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (4. Dezember 2010)

Shit, hat der Steuersatz dann noch die nötigen Eigenschaften?

Baut der echt so hoch???


----------



## LeichteGranate (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiß nicht in welchen Rahmen der Steuersatz rein soll, aber fürs Helius AC und AM hätte diese Kombination die benötigte Einpresstiefe.


----------



## Schraubereddie (4. Dezember 2010)

Nonius


----------



## LeichteGranate (4. Dezember 2010)

Passt auch!


----------



## OldSchool (4. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt eine LP (low profile) Version da fehlt die innere Dichtung und der ist um diese Anschrägung , die man außen sieht, niedriger.


----------



## Schraubereddie (4. Dezember 2010)

Nur verkauft mir kein Händler die Kombi....

Ich werde dehalb den 22/22 HD AL -2 118 nehmen.

dann bin ich auf der sicheren Seite, der baut ja leider auch nicht niedriger als der 12/22 HD AL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (4. Dezember 2010)

Du gehst zu deinem Fahradhändler und bestellst bei Reset die Kombination die du haben willst. Man kann glaube ich alles mischen wie man es braucht. Der Preis ist eh fast überall der gleiche.


----------



## Schraubereddie (4. Dezember 2010)

Hier ein Bild von dem Dämpfer, leider nur 190mm....
Mein alter Nonius hatte 190mm, der jetzige 200mm


----------



## Schraubereddie (4. Dezember 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Es gibt eine LP (low profile) Version da fehlt die innere Dichtung und der ist um diese Anschrägung , die man außen sieht, niedriger.



 Ist natürlich sehr sinnvoll für ein Bike was im Dreck genutzt wird.


----------



## OldSchool (4. Dezember 2010)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Ist natürlich sehr sinnvoll für ein Bike was im Dreck genutzt wird.



Mein altes Nicolai hat auch einen  190 Dämpfer.

Die innere Dichtung ist eine extra Dichtutng die das Lager zum Steuerrohr nochmal extra abdichtet, zusätzlich zu den gedichteten Lagern. Andere Steuersätze haben  diese Dichtungen gar nicht. Das ist das besondere am Reset zusätzlich zu der sehr hohen Qualität.

Sag mal du liest die Produktbeschreibungen auch richtig?


----------



## Mtbziege (4. Dezember 2010)

Toller Thread


----------



## Schraubereddie (4. Dezember 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Mein altes Nicolai hat auch einen  190 Dämpfer.
> 
> Die innere Dichtung ist eine extra Dichtutng die das Lager zum Steuerrohr nochmal extra abdichtet, zusätzlich zu den gedichteten Lagern. Andere Steuersätze haben  diese Dichtungen gar nicht. Das ist das besondere am Reset zusätzlich zu der sehr hohen Qualität.
> 
> Sag mal du liest die Produktbeschreibungen auch richtig?



Deswegen sollte man das besondere ja auch nutzen...

Hat den jemand mal ein Foto, mit und ohne...
Dann kann ich mir davon ein Bild machen.
Ansonsten lasse ich einfach 5mm Spacer weg und gut ist.


----------



## der-gute (13. Dezember 2010)

ich stell hier mal ne dummer Frage;

wer kennt einen Ahead 1 1/8 Steuersatz, der erheblich flacher baut, als ein Chris King?

im dümmsten Fall auch nur die Obere Schale...

habe 26mm Schaft übrig
ein Syntace Vorbau braucht mindestens 28mm

der Chris King hat laut HP 31,4mm

wo hol ich mindestens 2 mm raus?

wer hat ne Idee?


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Dezember 2010)

Mit 22mm Einpresstiefe? Der AH-07 baut mit 30,3mm etwas flacher, fehlen dann aber immer noch 0,9mm. Wie sieht es mit einem anderen Vorbau aus? z.B. Spank Spike (26mm Stackheight).

Falls doch keine 22mm benötigt werden, wäre ein Cane Creek 110 mit 28,4mm eine gute Wahl:
http://www.canecreek.com/component-headsets?browse=name&name=110&product=110-Traditional




...


----------



## Schraubereddie (13. Dezember 2010)

So ich habe heute den Reset 118 HDAL 2 bestellt.
Bei Hibike.
Da gibt es noch ein Bluff Tuch dazu, für den Sommer ganz Nett.

Für hinten einen 4 Way Swinger 200 /57+
Vorne kommt die Pike 454 rein.
Kurbel Atlas FR
Thomson Stütze
Thomson 50mm Vorbau.
Atlas Raze Faze Lenker Flatbar.


;-)


----------



## der-gute (14. Dezember 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Mit 22mm Einpresstiefe? Der AH-07 baut mit 30,3mm etwas flacher, fehlen dann aber immer noch 0,9mm. Wie sieht es mit einem anderen Vorbau aus? z.B. Spank Spike (26mm Stackheight).
> 
> Falls doch keine 22mm benötigt werden, wäre ein Cane Creek 110 mit 28,4mm eine gute Wahl:
> http://www.canecreek.com/component-headsets?browse=name&name=110&product=110-Traditional
> ...



das is doch schonmal ein Wort ;-)

es geht bei mir leider nicht um einen Nicolai Rahmen

wird mein Rad für die Trainingsrolle...

kennt jemand vielleicht noch nen flachen Steuersatz  unter hundert Euro ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (14. Dezember 2010)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> So ich habe heute den Reset 118 HDAL 2 bestellt.
> Bei Hibike.
> Da gibt es noch ein Bluff Tuch dazu, für den Sommer ganz Nett.
> 
> ...



Das ist alles schön nur der Dämpfer. Tu dir um Gottes Willen einen Gefallen und kauf dir einen anderen Dämpfer. Es gibt nix schlimmeres als diesen sackschweren und nicht funktionierenden Manitou-Dämpfer.
Hier im Forum werden dir doch die DHX 5 nachgeschmissen. Und wenn dann spare an der Kurbel aber bitte bitte nicht diesen Dämpfer. Das Teil habe ich sowas von verflucht. So eine miserable Funktion. Anfangs ist das Teil sowas von durchgerauscht und hinten raus hat dann mal gar nix mehr funktioniert. Die Feder musste so hart sein dass der Dämpfer einigermassen arbeitet. Nene also das Teil ist echt das letzte.


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Dezember 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> wird mein Rad für die Trainingsrolle...
> 
> kennt jemand vielleicht noch nen flachen Steuersatz  unter hundert Euro ;-)



Dann tut es auch ein S1 oder S3, ebenfalls 28,8mm und ein spitzen Steuersaz für den Preis 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cane-Creek-S3-St...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item230a0d6901
http://cgi.ebay.de/Cane-Creek-S3-St...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item483b99344a


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Dezember 2010)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Für hinten einen 4 Way Swinger 200 /57+
> Vorne kommt die Pike 454 rein.
> Kurbel Atlas FR
> Thomson Stütze
> ...



Und was hat das oder das Bild vom Dämpfer auf der vorherigen Seite mit dem Thema "Das Nicolai und der Steuersatz" zu tun? Nicht böse gemeint, aber es wäre spitze, wenn Du etwas auf die Themen achten könntest und nicht wahllos überall deinen Nonius Aufbau reinhaust, der gehört ausschliesslich in den Nonius Thread 






...


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Dezember 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Und was hat das oder das Bild vom Dämpfer auf der vorherigen Seite mit dem Thema "Das Nicolai und der Steuersatz" zu tun? Nicht böse gemeint, aber es wäre spitze, wenn Du etwas auf die Themen achten könntest und nicht wahllos überall deinen Nonius Aufbau reinhaust, der gehört ausschliesslich in den Nonius Thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wobei es ja schon mittlerweile 2 Nonius Threads gibt...


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Dezember 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Wobei es ja schon mittlerweile 2 Nonius Threads gibt...



Ja, auch dank Schraubereddie, der einen 3 Jahre alten Thread ausgegraben hat. Ist total konfus was der Eddie da veranstaltet.


----------



## softbiker (14. Dezember 2010)

Also ich muss den Eddi jetz hier auch mal maßregeln

Du hast oder willst ein wunderschönes deutsches Schweißkunstwerk willst da aber fast nur Krempel hinschrauben

Auch hier gilt wieder, lass die Hayes-Bremse mal lieber stecken.

Kauf dir ne vernünftige Elixir R und gut ist, oder was von der Fräßporno-Fraktion aber UM GOTTES WILLEN KEINE HAYES-BREMSE


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Dezember 2010)

@Softbiker: der Beitrag von Eddie wurde schon gelöscht. Also zurück zum Thema, bevor hier jetzt noch die Bremsendiskussion losgeht


----------



## der-gute (14. Dezember 2010)

hat einer Erfahrungen mit dem Crank Brothers Opium SL



weight	66g

size	1 1/8in.

stack height	20.56 including crown race

top stack height	10.53mm

bottom stack height	10.03mm

material	440c stainless steel lower

preload	aluminum/steel 25g

upper bearings	sealed 34-ball retainer

lower bearings	sealed 34-ball retainer

warranty	5 years

msrp	$100 / â¬100

under license by cane creek cycling components



der hat nur knapp 21 mm Stack...

oder einen der anderen von CB


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit den CB Steuersätzen und werde es auch nie haben, denn die Erfahrungsberichte im Forum sind ziemlich eindeutig: die Lager taugen nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (15. Dezember 2010)

hm


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. Dezember 2010)

Hatte mit CB nie Probleme. 
Sind die schlechter geworden?


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Dezember 2010)

seit der cobalt sl kurbel bin ich von cb geheilt. so eine ******** was die produzieren.


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. Dezember 2010)

Was für eine Durchmesser hat eine Reset Steuersatzschale?


----------



## der-gute (18. Dezember 2010)

Welchen meinst du?

Welcher reset steuersatz?
Das Lagergehäuse?
Die Hülse im steuerrohr?
Die innenweite?


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. Dezember 2010)

118LP-HD 
Den Durchmesser um den Steuersatz einzupressen. Lagerschale außen müsste das Maß sein.
Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (20. Dezember 2010)

Das genaue Maß habe ich nicht, aber: Das Kugellager hat einen Außendurchmesser von 47mm. Am Ende der Schale müssten es also ~50mm sein, Richtung Steuerrohr werden es aber mehr, da der außen liegende Teil der Schale konisch ist.
Bei den 118er Steuersätzen ist es aber insbesondere bei Rahmen mit enger Passung und langen Einpresstiefen eleganter nicht über den Schalenrand, sondern über den Schalenhals einzupressen. Dazu benötigt man lediglich einen Dorn mit einem Außendurchmesser von 35mm, der durch das Kugellager gesteckt wird. Der Schalenhals müsste einen Innendurchmesser von knapp über 30mm haben. 
Der Ausbau des Kugellagers ist natürlich auch noch eine Option.


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Dezember 2010)

Super. Danke.


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Dezember 2010)

Moin. Hab gerade meinen 118LP-HD erhalten und die Verarbeitung ist der Hammer. 
Da hat sich jeder Cent gelohnt. Klasse Beratung von Reset und schnelle Lieferung. Top!

Jetzt wird auf das Reset Pedal gesparrt.


----------



## Schraubereddie (20. Dezember 2010)

@Puff-Werksfahrer 

dann führe ich die Disko eben im andern Thread weiter.


----------



## OldSchool (20. Dezember 2010)

Surtre schrieb:


> Das genaue Maß habe ich nicht, aber: Das Kugellager hat einen Außendurchmesser von 47mm. Am Ende der Schale müssten es also ~50mm sein, Richtung Steuerrohr werden es aber mehr, da der außen liegende Teil der Schale konisch ist.
> Bei den 118er Steuersätzen ist es aber insbesondere bei Rahmen mit enger Passung und langen Einpresstiefen eleganter nicht über den Schalenrand, sondern über den Schalenhals einzupressen. Dazu benötigt man lediglich einen Dorn mit einem Außendurchmesser von 35mm, der durch das Kugellager gesteckt wird. Der Schalenhals müsste einen Innendurchmesser von knapp über 30mm haben.
> Der Ausbau des Kugellagers ist natürlich auch noch eine Option.



Habe diese Technik ohne Lager angewandt und dabei, weil es hieß die langen Schalen gehen so schwer rein, die kurze obere Schale geknackt. 

Also nicht mit zu viel Gewalt.


----------



## Schraubereddie (20. Dezember 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Habe diese Technik ohne Lager angewandt und  dabei, weil es hieß die langen Schalen gehen so schwer rein, die kurze  obere Schale geknackt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 WAAAAAAAS???

Da bekomme ich ja schon Schweiss auf der Stirn.

Ist hier jemand im Forum, der mir die Adapter ausleihen könnte?

Oder gibt es eine Zeichnung?
Dann lasse ich mir welche drehen?


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Dezember 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Habe diese Technik ohne Lager angewandt und dabei, weil es hieß die langen Schalen gehen so schwer rein, die kurze obere Schale geknackt.
> 
> Also nicht mit zu viel Gewalt.



Hast Du über den Schalenrand gedrückt ?

Das Einpresswerkzeug von Cycles passt perfekt auf den Schalenhals. 
Würde die Lager entfernen und dort pressen.


----------



## OldSchool (20. Dezember 2010)

War auf dem Schalenhals und den habe ich einfach ins Steuerrohr gedrückt. Habe auch das Cyclus? Zeugs. Beim zweiten Mal wars ja denn auch kein Problem mehr.

Problem war eher das ich die lange untere Schale als Ersatzteil gekauft habe und dann nochmal die Obere was zusammen 100  gekostet hat. 

Wenn ich das gewusst hätte hätte ich mir gleich einen kompletten Satz gekauft.


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Dezember 2010)

Habe ja nur den Steuersatz mit 12mm Einpresstiefe. 

Sonst drehe ich mir lieber wohl noch ein passendes Teil, oder geht das mit viel Gefühl ?


----------



## OldSchool (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke es ist kein Problem. Wenn du auf Anschlag bist halt nicht mehr weiter drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Dezember 2010)

Alles klar. 
Vielen Dank.

Reset bringt nächsten Jahr das Pedal3 raus. Der Hammer wird das...


----------



## Schraubereddie (20. Dezember 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> War auf dem Schalenhals und den habe ich einfach ins Steuerrohr gedrückt. Habe auch das Cyclus? Zeugs. Beim zweiten Mal wars ja denn auch kein Problem mehr.
> 
> Problem war eher das ich die lange untere Schale als Ersatzteil gekauft habe und dann nochmal die Obere was zusammen 100  gekostet hat.
> 
> Wenn ich das gewusst hätte hätte ich mir gleich einen kompletten Satz gekauft.



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht`?

Untern Reset 118 HDAL und oben die LP 118 ???,
zusammen nur 100 EUro `?

Sind die Lager den nochmal so viel teurer?

Zusammen ist man doch bei 159 Euro-...

Ich habe den HDAL-2 und baue 22 oben und unten...


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo !

Ist der Spalt zwischen Undercover / Obere Lagerschale normal ?
Ca. 1mm !

Sonst hat alles geklappt.  )


----------



## guru39 (21. Dezember 2010)

passt.


----------



## Pulmoll (21. Dezember 2010)

Sieht für mich nicht normal aus


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. Dezember 2010)

Innerhalb von 4 Minuten zwei verschiedene Antworten... 

Denke Guru39 hat recht, oder ?


----------



## nicolai.fan (21. Dezember 2010)

passt


----------



## guru39 (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde ihn, den Steuersatz, übertrieben bei dem Rad


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. Dezember 2010)

Danke !
Einbau ging mit dem Cyclusdings sehr gut und die 35 Euro haben sich gelohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (21. Dezember 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Sonst hat alles geklappt.  )


Und, wie hast Du ihn jetzt eingepresst?


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. Dezember 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich finde ihn, den Steuersatz, übertrieben bei dem Rad



Wieso ?  Soll ja halten...
Ist ja nur der kleine 118LP-HD mit 12mm Einpresstiefe.


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. Dezember 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Und, wie hast Du ihn jetzt eingepresst?



Habe mir 2 Kunststoff-Teile gedreht und die Lager demoniert.


----------



## Pulmoll (21. Dezember 2010)

Edelstahl ?

Bei Alurahmen und Aluschaft?


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. Dezember 2010)

Wieso nicht ? 
Wurde mir von Reset empfohlen, weil ich keine 22mm Aluschale wollte.


----------



## Pulmoll (21. Dezember 2010)

Ansichtssache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (21. Dezember 2010)

Was soll schlimmes passieren?


----------



## OldSchool (21. Dezember 2010)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Verstehe ich jetzt nicht`?
> 
> Untern Reset 118 HDAL und oben die LP 118 ???,
> zusammen nur 100 EUro `?
> ...



Hatte den normalen 118-S in einem anderen Bike. Habe mir dann ein Nicolai gekauft und habe nur die nackte längere Schale ohne Lager und Dichtungen für unten nach gekauft plus dan noch die obere nackte Schale die ich zerstört habe. Waren glaube ich knapp 100 euro.


----------



## moudi (3. Januar 2011)

Ich fahre zwar kein Nicolai,aber frage trotzdem mal hier.
Hab mir einen Reset konan fürs sx trail gekauft und eingebaut. Dass im Gegensatz zu anderen Steuersätzen der einbau der Gabel schwerer geht hab ich aus dem Forum auch schon mitbekommen,auch dieser "komische" Spalt oben

Was mich aber am meisten verwirrt ist das Ausbauen der Gabel.Zuerst muss ich wie ein Verückter mit dem Gummihammer auf die Gabel schlagen bis sie mal nach unten rutscht,und wenn sie draussen ist bleibt das Lager auf dem Konus stecken.Konnte das Lager jedenfalls nicht entfernen.  wtf?

vielen Dank schonmal...


----------



## OldSchool (3. Januar 2011)

Hatte ich bei meinem Morewood auch. Bei meinem Nicolai bleiben die Lager drinnen und es geht leichter rein und raus.

Meine Schlussfolgerung war: Die Lagersitze sind nicht genau parallel.

War zum Teil der gleiche Steuersatz.


----------



## guru39 (3. Januar 2011)

moudi schrieb:


> Was mich aber am meisten verwirrt ist das Ausbauen der Gabel.Zuerst muss ich wie ein Verückter mit dem Gummihammer auf die Gabel schlagen bis sie mal nach unten rutscht,und wenn sie draussen ist bleibt das Lager auf dem Konus stecken.Konnte das Lager jedenfalls nicht entfernen.  wtf?
> 
> vielen Dank schonmal...



Geht mir fast auch immer so, aber Du kannst die Gabel mit samt Lager wieder mit dem Gummihammer zurück in den Rahmen kloppen


----------



## Pulmoll (11. Januar 2011)

Wo bekommt man Einpressadpter für die Reset Schalen?
Vielleicht kann mir jemand aus dem Forum die Adapter gegen einen Pfand/Obolus leihen.

Danke Gruss Tom
*
*


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Januar 2011)

Kannst du direkt bei Reset kaufen.
Hab meinen mit dem Cyclus Werkzeug ohne Lager montiert.


----------



## Pulmoll (11. Januar 2011)

Da war doch was mit der Montage....Druck auf die Kante usw...
ISt es vielleicht sinniger die Schalen ohne Lager zu montieren und den Druck auf die Innenfläche zu legen?
An der Oberkante sollte das Werkzeug schon sehr genau sitzen, da die Gefahr des verkanten meines erachtens etwas höher liegt.

Ich werde mal bei Reset nachfragen...


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Januar 2011)

Habe mit dem Werkzeug auf die Innenseite der Schale gedrückt.

Passt super und ging echt gut.


----------



## Pulmoll (11. Januar 2011)

Meine Bedenken wären generell Werzeugstahl auf Alu :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Januar 2011)

Hatte ich nicht. Sitzt sehr gut das Werkzeug und es ging echt leicht.

Ich hab einmal Alu und einmal Edelstahl am Steuersatz...


----------



## Pulmoll (13. Januar 2011)

Sooo, ich habe den Rahmen vermessen lassen.

33,82 ist das Innenmaß-.

Ist eine recht enge Passung zu den Reset Steuersätzen-.

Der Maschinenbauer sagte mir, dass Sie mit solch engen Passungen nicht arbeiten würden.

Das Steuerrohr war bis 24mm oben und 26mm unten tief aufgerieben.

ich werde die Schalen zur Sicherheit vorher in den Kühlschrank legen-.


Nur wie bekomme ich die Reset Lager und Dichtungen heraus, ohne Sie zu beschädigen....
Den oberer Adapterring G, habe ich ein Stück nach oben schieben können... nun geht es aber nicht weiter.
 

Die Dichtringe sitzen für mich so fest wie sonst nur SIMMERRINGE sitzen.

Simmerringe baue ich aus, aber die einmal eingebauten nicht mehr ein.


----------



## wolfi_1 (14. Januar 2011)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> Sooo, ich habe den Rahmen vermessen lassen.
> 
> 33,82 ist das Innenmaß-.
> 
> ...



1.) Wenn Du die Reset Montagewerkzeuge (Kunststoffadapter für Einpresswerkzeug) benutzt, müssen die Lager etc. beim Einpressen nicht entfernt werden.

2.) Das Einpressen funktioniert auch bei dieser engen Passung sehr gut.
Hab da inzwischen 2 x Chris King Steelset und 2 x Reset 118 HD montiert.
Aber aufpassen, dass der Steuersatz beim einpressen nicht verkantet, und immer eine Lagerschale nach der anderen montieren.

3.) Demontage ist nur schwer möglich, am besten mit dem Hardcore Austreibervon Nicolai und einer soliden Einspannvorrichtung für den Rahmen.

Ansonsten auch mal diesen Beitrag lesen : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7652195&postcount=127

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## timbowjoketown (14. Januar 2011)

Ging bei mir ebenfalls wesentlich leichter als befürchtet, Wolfis Tipps beherzigen, dann kann nichts schief gehen.


----------



## iceage2000 (15. Januar 2011)

Hab gerade gesehen dass bike-components einen AH 07 in Gold auf Lager haben für 74, 95. Leider suche ich gerade keinen in Gold, wer also gerade einen sucht...


----------



## Pulmoll (16. Januar 2011)

So ich habe am Freitag nochmal ein Gespräch mit Herrn Koehn geführt.

Ich habe die Dichtungen nun sauber entfernen können.

Ich habe mir von einem Einkaufswagen einen Chip aus Kunststoff genommen und vorsichtig den Ring ausgehebelt.



Ich lasse mir einen Reset Protector Nr. 4984 für mein Werkzeug anfertigen.

Lagerschalen presse ich einzeln ein.

Das Gegenstück wird auf den Rahmen hin gefertigt, die Teile sind aus POM.

Die enge Passung der Nicolai Rahmen ist bekannt bei Reset, die Schalen auf der Außenante einzupressen, könnte kritisch sein.


----------



## Bartenwal (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo Pulmoll,
ich habe gestern meinen Reset Steuersatz montiert, *beide* Schalen auf einmal mit Reset Protektor (die Bohrung habe ich selber von 12mm auf 16mm für mein Cyclus Tool erweitert).
Zuerst versuchte ich den Steuersatz im liegenden Rahmen montieren, die Idee war jedoch Mist, der Steuersatz hat sich sofort etwas verkantet. Also habe ich dann erst die Sattelstütze montiert und dann den Rahmen im Montageständer eingespannt und das Steuerrohr senkrecht ausgerichtet. Dannn ging es wunderbar. 






Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## Pulmoll (16. Januar 2011)

Schick in grün....

ich werde die Dinger trotzdem einzeln einpressen.

Montageständer, geht auch am Rahmen.

Solange man nicht drückt wie ein Hulk.


----------



## dreamdeep (16. Januar 2011)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> ich werde die Dinger trotzdem einzeln einpressen.


Das wird auch allgemein empfohlen. Das Einpresswerkzeug kann sich so am Steuerrohr ausrichten und nicht verkanten. Presst man beide auf einmal ein, fehlt die Ausrichtung und es kann passieren, dass man die Schalen verkantet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (16. Januar 2011)

iceage2000 schrieb:


> Hab gerade gesehen dass bike-components einen AH 07 in Gold auf Lager haben für 74, 95. Leider suche ich gerade keinen in Gold, wer also gerade einen sucht...



Wär ne Überlegung wert, Gold würde beim CC sehr gut passen, hab noch den "schweren" Syncros FR1 (259 g lt. Herstellerangabe)drinne. Der Acros AH07 würde nur 125 g wiegen (lt. Herstellerangabe)...


----------



## Schraubereddie (8. Februar 2011)

Nehm den Acros


----------



## Pulmoll (8. Februar 2011)

> 2.) Das Einpressen funktioniert auch bei dieser engen Passung sehr gut.
> 
> 
> lg
> Wolfgang


Abmaße der Bohrung: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, der ausgeführte Bohrungsdurchmesser darf zwischen 30,000 und 30,021 mm betragen. Toleranzbereich: (21 - 0) µm = 21 µm


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. März 2011)

Wie schaut es mit Chris King oder Hope Steuersatz aus. Viele Rahmen werden damit aufgebaut, obwohl die Einpresstiefe nicht passt.
Kein Problem, oder wie? 
Bin nicht sicher, ob ich den King bei meinem Argon verbauen soll oder lieber einen Reset!


----------



## Pulmoll (13. März 2011)

Nehme Reset und gut ist.

Ich bin mit der Firma sowas von zufrieden.
Kontakt und Service alles Top.


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. März 2011)

Hab ja im Nonius schon ein Reset. Top Teil, aber würde evtl gerne ein paar Elox Teile verbauen und Reset hat nicht viele Teile.
Bei Tune könnte ich Steuersatz, Sattelklemme und  Schnellspanner verbauen.

Oder kann man kleine Teile irgendwo eloxieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulmoll (13. März 2011)

Ist das Argon NEU ?

Dann würde ich den Reset direkt mitordern, habe gehört Nicolai ist jede Woche bei denen.
Fahre auch Mixturen.
Sattestütze meist Thomson, Klemme Hope.
Steuersätze von Reset usw...

Bei Reset ist es wie bei Nicolai, da spricht man am Telefon mit den Technikern und nicht mit irgend einem Callcenter

PS ich würde mir gerne ein Nicolai Rennrad zusammenbauen *Träum*


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. März 2011)

Das Argon ist Neu. Zwar aus dem Auskauf, aber ich könnte den gleich mitordern. 
Obwohl der Preis gleich ist lt. Nicolai. 
Passt Hope von der Farbe ?


----------



## Pulmoll (13. März 2011)

Es kommt auf die Farbe an...kann man glaube ich nicht pauschal sagen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. März 2011)

Finde das grüne Elox von Reset schön. Brauche noch Sattelklemme in der passenden Farbe und evtl. die Naben. 
Hope hat die Farbe nicht... Schade...


----------



## Pulmoll (13. März 2011)




----------



## MarcoFibr (26. Januar 2012)

Für ein Nicolai Helius AM brauche ich unten ja 22mm Einpresstiefe.
Oben ist egal?


----------



## wolfi_1 (26. Januar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Für ein Nicolai Helius AM brauche ich unten ja 22mm Einpresstiefe.
> Oben ist egal?



Oben ist egal !

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## guru39 (26. Januar 2012)

Pulmoll schrieb:


>



Wow..... so einen Schraubstock hätte ich auch gerne mal


----------



## Ti-Max (27. Januar 2012)

Ich nehme dann den Rest 

Eines der wenigen Dinge, die die Amis deutlich besser können als die Deutschen und der Rest der Welt


----------



## Ge!st (27. Januar 2012)

Die CK-Naben sind schon sehr gut, aber es gibt auch andere Hersteller, die gute Naben produzieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (27. Januar 2012)

Gute ja, aber keine besseren. Zu CK-Naben gibt es nicht wirklich eine vergleichbare Alternative, zudem ist dann Schluss mit Aufrüsten im LRS-Bereich, da es keine Steigerung mehr gibt. Bin mal eine zeitlang Hope gefahren, Variabilität ist super, besser als CK, aber nach einer Woche wurden CK bestellt und ich habe es nicht eine Sekunde bereut.

Und der Sound ist einfach nur traumhaft ... 

Auch hier bin ich absolut beratungsresistent. Bevor ich auf CK-Naben verzichte, fahre ich eher einen 800mm-Lenker


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. Januar 2012)

Bin beim Steuersatz ein wenig auf Reset eingeschossen...

Wie macht sich der große Acros im AM? Andere Alternativen ?


----------



## Ti-Max (28. Januar 2012)

Kommt auf das Steuerrohr an. Bei 1,5 Zoll würde ich definitiv CK Reset vorziehen, habe ich einfach die besten Langzeiterfahrungen mit. Reset ist langfristig hoffentlich auch nicht viel schlechter, zumal mir die Bauhöhe gefällt, da ich nicht auf niedrige Fronten stehe.

Mit Acros waren bisher meine Erfahrungen weniger gut, ist aber länger her.


----------



## Ge!st (28. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte noch mit keinem Steuersatz Probleme, richtig eingebaut und nicht am Fett gespart, damit Feuchtigkeit möglichst draußen bleit, dann halten die Teile in der Regel auch (zurzeit habe ich Acros, Cane Creek, Chris King und Hope im Einsatz).


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. Januar 2012)

Steuerrohr ist eine 1 1/8 Zoll. Finde die Acros vom Preis her Super. 70 statt 150 für ein Reset!


----------



## dr.juggles (28. Januar 2012)

würde an deiner stelle den acros mal ausprobieren.
sollen ja nicht schlecht sein die teile.
die 22mm einpresstiefe haben sie ja.


----------



## Ti-Max (28. Januar 2012)

Dann würde ich persönlich Reset nehmen, bei 1 1/8 Zoll. King bietet da nur den Steel Set und der Reset sieht aufgrund der Bauhöhe sehr schick in dem Steuerrohr aus und passt gut zum technischen Look des AM.

Bedenke, dass man einen Steuersatz mit 22 mm Einpresstiefe nur noch mit roher Gewalt raus bekommt. Also auch den Steuersatz kaufen, den man auch behalten will.

Acros sollte auch gehen, jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Enze (3. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bevor ich jetzt einen neuen Thread aufmache, nutze ich einfach den hier
Ich will aus meinem Ufo DS den Nicolai Fettset Steuersatz entfernen. Zum Ausschlagen habe ich mir aus U-Scheiben und Gewindestange M16 ein Tool gebaut. Auflage ist aus Holz um den Rahmen zu schonen. Klar gibt das alles mehr nach wie das Monsterwerkzeug von Nicolai, aber alles in allem ist es mein Tool doch recht seif.
Leider bewegt sich da auch nach Erwaermen des Rahmens (Heissluftfoen) nichts. Auch ein dickerer Hammer bringt kein Erfolg. Leider traue ich auch den ganzen Radlgeschaeften in meiner Naehe nicht zu das besser zu machen.....

Einschicken an Nicolai oder den Fettset aufsaegen?
Ich tendiere zur Zeit zur 2ten Variante und wuerde wohl den Lagersatz opfern. Jemand schonmal gemacht?


----------



## corra (3. Juni 2013)

jo selbes problem im ufo ds ich hab das ck steel set kaputgesägt da ich selbst  das parktool ausschlag werkzeug kaput gehauen habe 

erst die lager schale weg geflext und dan mit ner kleinen druckluft karosserrie säge die schalen eingeschnitten bis ich sie mit nem kleine schraubenzieher einklappen konnte 

keine schäden am rahmen leider den 200 euro steuersatzt vernichtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enze (3. Juni 2013)

Da geht es mir bedingt besser. Der Wert eines gebrauchten Fett-Set ist wohl eher gering....
Dann muss er wohl heute Abend dran glauben


----------



## corra (3. Juni 2013)

ich hab mit allem gekämpft , warm , kalt , kriechöl , radnaben abzieher vom auto ging nix 


viel glück


----------



## c_s2002 (5. Juni 2013)

corra schrieb:


> ich hab mit allem gekämpft , warm , kalt , kriechöl , radnaben abzieher vom auto ging nix
> 
> 
> viel glück



Stehe vor dem gleichen Problem: 2MXTB mit Reduzierung und Fett-Set..  Da bewegt sich nichts!!!

Werde wahrscheinlich den Rahmen einschicken müssen...


----------



## Enze (5. Juni 2013)

Ich bin zwar bei mir noch nicht fertig, aber das sollte nur eine Frage von weiteren Minuten sein.
Ich habe den "Kragen" der Lagerschalen abgeflext. Den Rest - also das was im Steuerrohr sitzt- schleife ich gerade mit einem Dremel auf.
Die Lagerschale sollte dann eigentlich recht schnell an Spannung verlieren...ich kann am WE berichten.
Das Fett-Set ist meiner Meinung nach nicht das Geld wert fuer es machen zu lassen.


----------



## Diamondaine (5. Juni 2013)

Also ich hatte meines nach nur 7 Stunden heile raus 
Vor ca. 2 Monaten als ich mein Helius ST entlacken habe lassen.

Einziges Problem ist dass das Lager fertig ist, ich sogar ein Ersatz da habe, aber das Lager nicht rausbekomme... Naja, wird bestimmt auch noch gehen.


----------



## c_s2002 (5. Juni 2013)

Heute kam das Werkzeug an, Ruckzuck war der Fettset inkl. Reduzierung draussen. Ganz schön massiv das Tool!!!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/150732648670?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649







Nochmal Glück gehabt und Geld gespart...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (5. Juni 2013)

sehr gut


----------



## Enze (5. Juni 2013)

c_s2002 schrieb:


> Heute kam das Werkzeug an, Ruckzuck war der Fettset inkl. Reduzierung draussen. Ganz schön massiv das Tool!!!
> 
> Nochmal Glück gehabt und Geld gespart...



dann war es nicht wirklich fest drin egal schoen, dass es gefunzt hat


----------



## corra (6. Juni 2013)

hatte das gleiche werkzeug von parktool der hat es nicht überlebt 

aber bei motorad werkzeug zu gucken bin ich nicht drauf gekommen


----------



## Enze (10. Juni 2013)

so weitere 30min mit dem dremel und einem miniflex aufsatz und das fettset ist raus
fuer alle die es mit einem tool nicht schaffen ist das eine einfache alternative. beschaedigung vom steuerrohr gibt es auch keine. sobald die wandstaerke des fettset duenn wird, sieht man auch schon eine "falte" oder "riss". also keine gefahr, dass man wirklich das steuerrohr verletzt!
der acros ah07 war dann auch schnell eingebaut (gewindestange mit u-scheiben).

jetzt geht's an den zusammenbau


----------



## kephren23 (10. Juni 2013)

cool, viel spaß. schön das auch die unortodoxe Methode so gut gefunzt hat.


----------



## Nessie (11. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen 

Habe mir grad ein Argon CC bestellt. Aktuell werden die mit einem Tapered-Steuerrohr gefertigt.
Eine Gabel mit normalem Schaft wird ja reingehen mit entsprechendem Steuersatz.

Gibt es einen qualitativ guten Steuersatz mit sichtbaren Lagerschalen? Würde das Steuerrohr auch gerne etwas verlängern. Etwa so:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/5/0/3/4/_/medium/IMG_5960.jpg?0

Danke Euch schon mal für Eure Tips!


----------



## Nessie (11. Juni 2013)

....so was hier müßte doch gehen mit einem Adapter von 1.5 auf 1.1/8 .
Oder??

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?product=...content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,112;lang=1


----------



## kephren23 (11. Juni 2013)

kommt drauf an welches steuerrohr es ist, bei einem zero stack(wovon ich ausgehe) wird das nicht passen. da sind die lagerschalen im steuerrohr.


----------



## Surtre (11. Juni 2013)

Für ZS44/56 Steuerrohre hat Reset Lagerschalen im Programm, die aufbauen. (Flat44 und ZS56-Schalen mit 5mm mehr Aufbauhöhe [Flatstack 7 und 8])


----------



## Nessie (11. Juni 2013)

Danke für Deine Antwort!

...gibt es für diese ZS-Steuerrohre gar keine Steuersätze mit außenliegenden Lagerschalen so daß das Steuerrohr verlängert wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nessie (11. Juni 2013)

Nessie schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Antwort!
> 
> ...gibt es für diese ZS-Steuerrohre gar keine Steuersätze mit außenliegenden Lagerschalen so daß das Steuerrohr verlängert wird?



..ups da hat sich grad was überschnitten. Das mit den Resets ist mir dazwischen gerutscht


----------



## kephren23 (11. Juni 2013)

allerdings nur in schwarz, was schade ist.


----------



## Nessie (11. Juni 2013)

...also müßte ich einen Reset Flatstack A 8 nehmen. Korrekt?
Und welchen Adapter für den 1.1/8er Gabelschaft?


----------



## kephren23 (11. Juni 2013)

ja, A8 ist korrekt, einfach mit reducer ordern, dann ist ein weiterer gabelkonus dabei, der nen 1 1/8 schaft in eine zs56/40 lagerschale passend macht.


----------



## Nessie (11. Juni 2013)

Daaaanke Dir! Das nächste Bier geht auf mich ;-)


----------



## Nessie (11. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich den Flatstack "A7" nehme, müßte das auch ohne Reducer passen wenn ich die technischen Daten auf der HP richtig verstehe..... Oder?


----------



## Surtre (11. Juni 2013)

Richtig, der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Steuersatzunterteilen besteht nur im Gabelsitzring.


----------



## trailterror (11. Juni 2013)

Was ist der am höchst aufbauende steuersatz für ein zs steuerrohr in verbindung mit ner tapered gabel??

Konan D oben/flatstack 8 unten: 24mm?


----------



## kephren23 (11. Juni 2013)

Nessie schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Flatstack "A7" nehme, müßte das auch ohne Reducer passen wenn ich die technischen Daten auf der HP richtig verstehe..... Oder?



solltest du aber mal nen gabel tausch vornehmen brauchst du beim 8er nich den Steuersatz tauschen, sondern nur den Gabelkonus. den du dann schon haben wirst.

 @trailterror
ja müsste der sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nessie (12. Juni 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis. Dann werde ich doch den 8er mit Reducer nehmen. Man weiß ja nie ob später nicht doch mal eine Tapered-Gabel reinkommt.

Nur schade daß ich nich den Reset-Konan D für oben nehmen kann, der etwas höher baut. Der hat leider nur eine Einpresstiefe von 8mm und Nicolai schreibt min. 11mm vor.


----------



## trailterror (12. Juni 2013)

In den tech sheets steht nur was von einpresstiefe unten...? Ists dann oben egal?

Welches steuerrohr haste noch mal?

Wie ist das mit der vorgeschriebenen einpresstiefe eigentlich geregelt?

Steuerrohrspezifisch und demnach rahmenunabhängig?
Oder andersrum oder noch anders....?


----------



## kephren23 (12. Juni 2013)

Steuerrohr spezifisch, zs brauchen nur eine geringere einpresstiefe. mal bei Nicolai fragen wegen der tiefe oben.


----------



## trailterror (12. Juni 2013)

Ok.... Ich nehm mal an, wenns ne vorschrift gäbe, dann müssts ja eigentlich in den tech sheets präzisiert sein...aber nachfragen ist wohl immer besser


----------



## Nessie (14. Juni 2013)

....schon jemand nachgefragt bei Nicolai was die min. Einpresstiefe für den oberen Teil des Steuersatzes bei den ZS-Steuerrohren ist oder muß ich die noch spamen? ;-)


----------



## Nessie (14. Juni 2013)

.....so wie an diesem schwarzen Argon hätte ich es gerne gehabt!
Frage mich warum das nicht möglich ist! Das Steuerrohr sieht doch genau so aus wie beim aktuellen Argon CC 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=562982&page=15


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (14. Juni 2013)

Nee, noch nicht nachgefragt...interessiert mich zwar, jedoch benötige ich keine schnelle antwort. Frag du doch mal nach und poste die antwort....

Das schwarze hat kein ZS SR sondern ein conehead...beim conehead gehts, beim ZS nicht, da es solche kombinationen leider leider nicht gibt (ärgert mich auch!) obwohl wahrscheinlich technisch möglich......


----------



## Nessie (14. Juni 2013)

....ich trau' mich nicht !


----------



## kephren23 (14. Juni 2013)

ach ich mag die ZS lieber mittlerweile.

wenn dir das conehead mehr zusagt, bestell deinen Rahmen doch einfach mit einem conehead, nicolai wird da bestimmt noch eins haben. kostet halt Aufpreis.


----------



## Nessie (14. Juni 2013)

...an dem Rahmen wird sich nichts mehr ändern lassen ohne weitere Verzögerungen und Aufpreis. Is' auch gut so sonst würde ich noch über andere Decals oder eine andere Farbe nachdenken 
Der bleibt jetzt so wie er ist!!


----------



## Nessie (21. Juni 2013)

Für den oberen Teil des Steuersatzes ist eine Einpresstiefe von 8.5mm okay bei den aktuellen ZS-Steuerrohren.


So die Mitteilung von Vincent an mich.


Also der Konan D von Reset-Racing geht.


----------



## trailterror (21. Juni 2013)




----------



## Surtre (13. Juli 2013)

Nessie schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Flatstack "A7" nehme, müßte das auch ohne Reducer passen wenn ich die technischen Daten auf der HP richtig verstehe..... Oder?



Nachtrag, falls jemand einen höher aufbauenden ZS56-Steuersatz haben möchte:
So sieht die Flatstack 7-Schale in echt aus:



Das Gewicht kommt ganz gut hin:
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-7474-10822/reset-racing-steuersatz-flatstack-7


----------



## kephren23 (13. Juli 2013)

THX, wird vielleicht nochmal von Interesse sein.


----------



## hammelbeine (11. Januar 2014)

Moin Moin!

Ich baue mir ein 2008er Helius FR auf und habe gerade meinen Steuersatz geliefert bekommen... Bestellt habe ich einen Acros ah-07. Gekommen sind ein semiintegrierter und ein ah-34l.
Kann mir einer den Unterschied zwischen dem ah-07 und dem ah-34l erläutern? Gibt es überhaupt einen?
Danke!


----------



## codit (11. Januar 2014)

AH34L ist identisch zu der alten Bezeichnung AH07. Ich kann jedenfalls keinen Unterschied erkennen. Acros hat wohl nur die Bezeichnungen an die Einbaudurchmesser angelehnt (34 für 34mm).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hammelbeine (11. Januar 2014)

Super, ich danke dir! Das entspricht meiner Vermutung.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (8. August 2016)

Moin,

bin inzwischen auch zu einem Nicolai Helius AM 2012 gewechselt. ist ein Tailor Made, und hat somit einen Tappered Gabelschaft und einen 1° flacheren (65 statt 66°) Lenkwinkel.

Der Verbaute Steuersatz ist derzeit ein sixpack Department, doch der hat die besten tage hinter sich.

Ich suc he nun einen rot eloxierten Steuersatz für mein Nicolai Helius AM, welcher wirklich lange hält. kann man den Sixpack gleich wieder nehmen oder sollte ich eher zu Acros, FSA oder sowas greifen?


----------



## der-gute (8. August 2016)

Reset.
http://reset-racing.de/product/konan/

müsste doch EC34/ EC49 sein, oder?
Den Redet gibts in schwarz und rot und der überlebt sogar dein Nicolai.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (8. August 2016)

Okay, Maße sollten stimmen. Gibts den auch als komplettset, finde den iwie nur in Einzelteilen?!


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (8. August 2016)

Ah lässt sich Modular zusammenstellen, wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil ;-)


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (9. August 2016)

Laut Nicolai brauche ich einen mit der Passung:

ZS49/28.6 EC49/40

Ist das korrekt?!


----------



## der-gute (9. August 2016)

Hast du nun ein tapered Steuerrohr, damals conehead genannt,
oder hast du ein 1.5 Steuerrohr?

Bei Conehead war es meines Wissens nach oben Standard 1 1/8 und unten Standard 1.5
In SHIS EC34/EC49.

Das Steuerrohr ist oben schmaler, als unten.

Bei Onepointfive ist der Durchmesser des Steuerrohrs oben wie unten 49 mm.
Hier ist es bei einer tapered Gabel z.B. möglich, das oben ein ZS49/28.6 Steuersatz verbaut wird,
da sitzt das Lager im Steuerrohr.

Entweder du rufst Nicolai an oder du nimmst die Schieblehre und misst den Innendurchmesser deines Steuerrohrs.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (9. August 2016)

Ja müsste ein tapered  Steuerrohr sein. Ein 1.5er hatte ich beim Intense Tracer.

Anbei ein Bild.

Hab gerade nen neuen (aus nem austeller) Reset Konan Steuersatz in den passenden Maßen für 55€ bekommen komplett. Leider in schwarz, passt aber auch.


Anbeinein bild von meinem Steuerohr.


----------



## der-gute (9. August 2016)

das ist meiner Meinung nach Conehead,
also EC34/28.1 und EC49/40

55€ für den Reset...was will man mehr...Farbe egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (9. August 2016)

Oh das ist echt perfekt.

Hile den heute abend noch ab.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (9. August 2016)

Heute abheholt. Wirklich wie neu, kein Kratzer dran, sauber!

Und: auf 45€ runtergehandelt! Mit Rechnung ;-)


----------



## der-gute (9. August 2016)

Und passt er auch?


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (10. August 2016)

Sehe ich später, wenn ich ihn einpressen lasse.

Ich denke schon, Gabelschaft ist ja wie wir wissen Coned und die Maße treffen zu.

Ich berichte Später wieder.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (10. August 2016)

Ist verbaut... sehr gutes Teil!


----------



## der-gute (11. August 2016)

Also...alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (11. August 2016)

Danke für den Tipp. Hoffe der hält.

Jetzt muss ich nur nochmal das Lager unten etwas einstellen dann gehts am Freitag mal auf die erste Probefahrt.

Achso und kurzee Vorbau und passender roter Lenker sind noch nicht da.


----------



## Jack22001 (15. September 2016)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> ...
> Ähnlich ist das mit der Selbstbaulösung aus Gewindestangen zum einpressen. Nur das dazu das Risiko kommt, sich den Steuersatz oder Lagersitz zu beschädigen bzw. den Steuersatz schräg einzupressen. Der Aufwand und das Risiko steht in keinem Verhältnis zu den 38 die der Cyclus Einpresser kostet. Besonders wenn man in einen 2000 nen 160 Steuersatz einbaut. Mit dem Werkzeug ist der Steuersatz in 2 Minuten eingepresst und das absolut plan und sauber.
> 
> Mit richtigem, qualitativ hochwertigem Werkzeug zu arbeiten, macht einfach Spaß und das Ergebnis stimmt




Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich hatte das beim Helius mit der Selbstbaumethode gemacht. Hat am Ende zwar geklappt, aber es hat 2 Stunden gedauert und musste x mal ansetzen bevor ich die obere Lagerschale grade rein bekommen hab am Anfang, die untere warn Kinderspiel. Nie wieder: Stress und Adrenalin pur - allerdings gabs keine Endorfine dazu - erst ganz am Schluss. Hat dann aber doch geklappt   Verbaut ist ein Acros AH07, wenns interessiert


----------

